# The CPR Driveler #199......



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Emergency Emergency Emergency!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Everyone is dying to post in this one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

#drivelerslivesmatter


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Trump will save the driveler....Make it Great again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> #drivelerslivesmatter









Jeff C. said:


> Trump will save the driveler....Make it Great again.





Trump grew up and became a LEADER !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Trump grew up and became a LEADER !!



I was going to save this'un fer ya, but miztutu threatened me then ran oft.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 18, 2016)

Quackbro, I'm bout bled out for the evenin.  

Knock it on out Hoss!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro, I'm bout bled out for the evenin.
> 
> Knock it on out Hoss!





Later Chiefbro !!!

I got this !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How many more nights you got Quack? Glad to see Chief step up to the plate.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> How many more nights you got Quack? Glad to see Chief step up to the plate.





Moonbro ='s Peebro 



tumohowas


tu mo nights


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2016)

Good Morning Quackbro.  Looks like you got this one about done.  I sure hope that you didn't get too lonely in here during the night because you must be the only one awake and working all night in Georgia.

When you get home this morning, please give Ms Dawn a hug for me.....that way I'll have a smile on face all day long.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Will do Sockbro, hope ya'll hava great weekend !!


qwentyfomohowas!!


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2016)

Quack ='s nite watchman
thanks for holdin it down

Morning EE - where's the coffee?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2016)

Quack, Teresa asked me about you yesterday.  I told her that you wrre working hard all week.

I have worried about her all night as for some reason, she did not call me last night as usual.  I called and left a message for her BUT she never called me back and that is NOT normal for sure.  I will be trying again in about an hour now (just in case she is getting some much needed sleep and rest).

She and I both have about had it with her doctor and we are trying to find another doctor that is more patient oriented instead of MONEY at this point BUT I think that it may be too late to gain any ground at this point unfortunately.  It seems that the left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing and they keep delaying the scan that is needed as quickly as possible.  Of course, the cost of this one scan is over $8000.  It is just so frustrating to us.  I told her yesterday morning that if I was in Texas right now, it would take 3 doctors to remove my foot out of some of those idget's behinds and I know that I would end in jail for sure.  

Please say an extra Prayer for her if you will.


Good morning Cramer and top of the morning to you.  Coffeebro must be "on strike" this early Saturday morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Mornin Quack, EE, cramer.....this one is definitely on life support considerin there's no coffeebro. 

EE, prayers for MizTeresa!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2016)

cramer said:


> Quack ='s nite watchman
> thanks for holdin it down
> 
> Morning EE - where's the coffee?



Here it is cramer

I woke at my normal time and just rolled over for more needed beauty sleep.   Boy do I need it!

EE, hope Teresasweety is okay.

morning to the rest of the sleepy heads this morn


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quack, EE, cramer.....this one is definitely on life support considerin there's no coffeebro.
> 
> EE, prayers for MizTeresa!



breathe    chiefbro


morning moonpie


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Morning Quack,EE,Cramer. I see Gobble and Jeff too. Sending prayers EE. May the turkey gods smile on Blood and his daughter today and she kills a biggun!


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2016)

Now we got it goin' on

Morning Moon, Chieferson and thanks for the good stuff G
Good luck on the doctors EE. After 26+ doctors, my wife has given up on them - no guts, pass you to their pals for expensive tests, won;t look at tests you've just had until you do it with their pals.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> breathe    chiefbro
> 
> 
> morning moonpie




Resuscitated 






Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack,EE,Cramer. I see Gobble and Jeff too. Sending prayers EE. May the turkey gods smile on Blood and his daughter today and she kills a biggun!



Mornin Moonbro.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Emergency Emergency Emergency!




Doodbro, smoked alotta weed, dropped acid, and ate shrooms listening to that song many years ago.  Keep hoping for a flash back, never happened.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, Teresa asked me about you yesterday.  I told her that you wrre working hard all week.
> 
> I have worried about her all night as for some reason, she did not call me last night as usual.  I called and left a message for her BUT she never called me back and that is NOT normal for sure.  I will be trying again in about an hour now (just in case she is getting some much needed sleep and rest).
> 
> ...





Hope she's okay Mike, I really enjoyed talking to her, class act and a very sweet lady that's been thru h3ll and back.  

Giver her my love and our prayers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Resuscitated
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glad you pulled through.   

I wanted a cup of elixir this morning big enough to swim in but had to settle for


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2016)

Morning folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doodbro, smoked alotta weed, dropped acid, and ate shrooms listening to that song many years ago.  Keep hoping for a flash back, never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wondered if you would remember that one. 



blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks...



No gobbles?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> glad you pulled through.
> 
> I wanted a cup of elixir this morning big enough to swim in but had to settle for



Dunk your head....


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 




Jeff C. said:


> #drivelerslivesmatter


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow! I hadn't been Quang in fo eva!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> glad you pulled through.
> 
> I wanted a cup of elixir this morning big enough to swim in but had to settle for



No coffee or tea for me in 5 or 6 days. I've lost count.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!






Awwwww HAIL da Crickett Quang !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank You all for your comments and concern about Teresa.  I surely appreciate all of these extra shoulders to lean on at times like this.  I still haven't called her this morning yet but I will try to give her about one more hour before I light up her phone for sure.  I just know how hard it is for her to get some decent rest so I try not to wake her too early as such.

I plan to take it easy today and hopefully enjoy going to my best friend's one year old granddaughter's birthday party of sorts at around 2 pm today.  Her name is Savannah and she is a real cutie too.

I hope that all of you will enjoy your day today and be safe while doing so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

^^^^Cwickett got da triple crown!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Song makes me think of what kinda career I coulda had, also reminds of the "Driveler" of old . .


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, Teresa asked me about you yesterday.  I told her that you wrre working hard all week.
> 
> I have worried about her all night as for some reason, she did not call me last night as usual.  I called and left a message for her BUT she never called me back and that is NOT normal for sure.  I will be trying again in about an hour now (just in case she is getting some much needed sleep and rest).
> 
> ...



Mike I will keep you & Teresa in my prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thank You all for your comments and concern about Teresa.  I surely appreciate all of these extra shoulders to lean on at times like this.  I still haven't called her this morning yet but I will try to give her about one more hour before I light up her phone for sure.  I just know how hard it is for her to get some decent rest so I try not to wake her too early as such.
> 
> I plan to take it easy today and hopefully enjoy going to my best friend's one year old granddaughter's birthday party of sorts at around 2 pm today.  Her name is Savannah and she is a real cutie too.
> 
> I hope that all of you will enjoy your day today and be safe while doing so.



Backatcha Mike, goin to a coed baby showa for grandson Everett today. I've never been to a baby showa.

How do you wash a baby that ain't even born?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^Cwickett got da triple crown!





Now this Quang has got to git to the grocery store before it starts raining.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha Mike, goin to a coed baby showa for grandson Everett today. I've never been to a baby showa.
> 
> How do you wash a baby that ain't even born?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Now this Quang has got to git to the grocery store before it starts raining.



Quickett = makin groceries


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Morning everyone, thanks for the help on the lag issues chief,,,,


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2016)

Welcome back Quang Crickett


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2016)

Chief going to a baby shower
Bring a manpurse so you can bring home some finger foods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dunk your head....



without the picture one might get offended by that comment.  



Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha Mike, goin to a coed baby showa for grandson Everett today. I've never been to a baby showa.
> 
> How do you wash a baby that ain't even born?



no comment   


all hail quang quickett

morning yankbro.


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2016)

I need one of those car tags from the 70's " it's a crazy mixed up world" the one with the donkey with udders

G - late with coffee
Chief - manshower
Quack - awake at this time of day

= alternate universe


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone, thanks for the help on the lag issues chief,,,,



Mornin yankbro......Hope it helped.



cramer said:


> Chief going to a baby shower
> Bring a manpurse so you can bring home some finger foods



Tell me about it! 

Going to meet Granma on da baby Daddy side


----------



## cramer (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey Crickett - My grandaughter is going to be here in a couple of hours, spending the night
Her momma is back to working 3 days a week still going through therapy but one BA woman!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

When is the rain sposed to get in hera? I had a tiny sprinkle overnight, didn't even wet the cement.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Crickett ignoring da Quack..


Not feeling da ..



Gotta crash, good day all !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> When is the rain sposed to get in hera? I had a tiny sprinkle overnight, didn't even wet the cement.





Dat was the Jag . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat was the Jag . .



Dat boy could wash the pollen down if he wanted to.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Morning Blood, Cmp1 and Quang Crickett. Hear any gobbling this morning Blood?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Cmp1 and Quang Crickett. Hear any gobbling this morning Blood?



Morning, I do,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 19, 2016)

Morning


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 19, 2016)

Morning lookin like it's going to get close to 60 today
so I should be getting ready to do something constuctive but had to drop in here first...... 

 I GOT NOBODY TO BLAME BUT ME


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

Alright got the groceries. Got the grass cut. Got the lawn mower stuck in a huge rut along the drive.  Didn't know it was there b/c the grass was so high. But that was alright I used the 4 wheeler to get it out!  Feels good to be an independent woman. 




cramer said:


> Hey Crickett - My grandaughter is going to be here in a couple of hours, spending the night
> Her momma is back to working 3 days a week still going through therapy but one BA woman!



That is AWESOME!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett ignoring da Quack..
> 
> 
> Not feeling da ..
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2016)

back from a hike in the woods.  nothing like fresh air to clear your head.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wondered if you would remember that one.
> 
> 
> 
> No gobbles?



Actually yes..   Got on birds 3x before sealing the deal! Worked 2 gobblers for more than a hr before one finally come in. Turkeys acted like it was late season ...very call shy... The boy made a excellent shot at 35 yrds ! Bird was a average 2yr old... Long beard with no spurs to speak of!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back from a hike in the woods.  nothing like fresh air to clear your head.



You must not have any pollen flying around...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning lookin like it's going to get close to 60 today
> so I should be getting ready to do something constuctive but had to drop in here first......
> 
> I GOT NOBODY TO BLAME BUT ME



Uncle stoner taking all the blame... At a boy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2016)

Got my nails did.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got my nails did.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Evening friends !!!


C'moan 7am Monday morning !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening friends !!!
> 
> 
> C'moan 7am Monday morning !!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening friends !!!
> 
> 
> C'moan 7am Monday morning !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2016)

The boy has been realeased  from his Neosugean and  got a good report from the Spine clinic/ pain management. Said he was way beyond the pain management that they thought he would need at this time. GO CODY!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy has been realeased  from his Neosugean and  got a good report from the Spine clinic/ pain management. Said he was way beyond the pain management that they thought he would need at this time. GO CODY!



Good Deal!!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy has been realeased  from his Neosugean and  got a good report from the Spine clinic/ pain management. Said he was way beyond the pain management that they thought he would need at this time. GO CODY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good Deal!!!





Crickett said:


>



Thanks! I know it was  hard for a grown young man that has been on his on to have to move back to his parents house, but thank goodness he feels comfortable. + his future wife's parents welcomed her back too. Good folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening friends !!!
> 
> 
> C'moan 7am Monday morning !!!







mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy has been realeased  from his Neosugean and  got a good report from the Spine clinic/ pain management. Said he was way beyond the pain management that they thought he would need at this time. GO CODY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Had to put the Jag in a timeout.....grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Howdy everyone. That's great news Mandy! Way to get it done Crickett!! Me and Moon jr hit the lake this afternoon. Had to check in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Evenin Moon.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Green fish.*

Evening Chief and Gobble. Me and Moon jr harassed some more fish this afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Chief and Gobble. Me and Moon jr harassed some more fish this afternoon.



Yall tearin'em up Moon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 19, 2016)

Moon bro done out did us again... I did fry some Catfish...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Congrats on the bird this morning Blood! I know you love you some catfeesh! Thanks Chief we have been having some fun fo sho.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy has been realeased  from his Neosugean and  got a good report from the Spine clinic/ pain management. Said he was way beyond the pain management that they thought he would need at this time. GO CODY!




Attaboy Cody, get 'er done !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Had to put the Jag in a timeout.....grrrrrrrr.





What the poor boy do ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2016)

Moonbro ='s Fishbro !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Evening Quackbro, you may be the only driveler on watch tonight. At least you got CC to keep you company. I may check in on you during bladder patrol.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Attaboy Cody, get 'er done !!
> Wish I was half the man that boy is.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 19, 2016)

quack isn't patrolling much tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack isn't patrolling much tonight.





It's movie night !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Got up and checked perimeter, all good. Enjoy the movie Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got up and checked perimeter, all good. Enjoy the movie Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Wakey wakey, tumohowas !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2016)

Good Morning Quack.  Where is the rest of you drivelers this Sunday morning???  Heck, I slept an extra hour this morning and now I am trying to get my eyes open so that I can face the world head on today.


Coffee, coffee, where is the coffeebro this morning?????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm up begrudgingly this morning. Could have used a few more minutes, but there are fish to catch! Morning Quackbro and EE. I'm hoping Gobble will be along shortly with the good stuff. Blood is probably in hot pursuit of a thunder chicken this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2016)

sure got chilly here in the mtns this morning.  Didn't want to get out from under the covers.   It was too warm to fire up the wood stove last night and this morning it needs to be red hot.   

Coffee is served for those imbibing


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2016)

I am partaking Gobble thank you. And good morning. Thanks EE, we sure enjoy getting after them.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy has been realeased  from his Neosugean and  got a good report from the Spine clinic/ pain management. Said he was way beyond the pain management that they thought he would need at this time. GO CODY!




Mr and Ms H, Both of you and that boy CODY are awesome.  Glad to hear that he is making such great progress !!!   





Moonpie1 said:


> I'm up begrudgingly this morning. Could have used a few more minutes, but there are fish to catch! Morning Quackbro and EE. I'm hoping Gobble will be along shortly with the good stuff. Blood is probably in hot pursuit of a thunder chicken this morning.



Good morning Moonpie, I am beginning to believe that you must have a dorsal fin on you too!!!  Congrats to you and Jr on another good catch of bass yesterday.





gobbleinwoods said:


> sure got chilly here in the mtns this morning.  Didn't want to get out from under the covers.   It was too warm to fire up the wood stove last night and this morning it needs to be red hot.
> 
> Coffee is served for those imbibing



Gobblin, the mountains is a good place to be this morning for sure.   Is everything yellow from pollen up that way too? 


Before I forget, congrats to our resident "Thunder ChickBro" and his son for getting another one yesterday too.  


QUACKBRO, You have just about got another week completed and you deserve a big break of several restful days now.  Kick back and relax and enjoy yourself.  


Thanks to all of you for your continued Prayers for Teresa too !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2016)

moonie, yw for the coffee.   It is warming up my insides but not doing much for the toes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2016)

someone check on quack.  He usually checks in before checking out and headed for deepstep but not this morning.   EE your closest.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  Headed to the house, enjoy your Sunday !!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Good morning, rain last night washed the pollen off my truck


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

Morning EE , WY, BOG, Moon & G
Thanks for the coffee G - we were  up with baby girl a couple of times in the 1-3am slot and I sure can use it today


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

BEE1 with the pollen


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, rain last night washed the pollen off my truck



so my green truck should be red again today


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

I guess I'm the closest, so I'll go check Manshower's pulse


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

Chief Manshower


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

he should be lftt any time now


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Morning Wy and Cramer. We got a good rain Thursday night and knocked a lot of the down.


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

Chief gonna be back to his old playing weight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2016)

cramer said:


> Chief gonna be back to his old playing weight



from lugging the manpurse around?

pollen here in the mtns is not as bad as 30055.  Hopefully the worst is over at least for the pine pollen


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

Chief is making him some new cowboy boots outta the alligator he rassled and skint this morning at the lake.
mancard will be reinstated by this time next week


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Stoopid dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Mornin chirruns.....

Chief manshower =


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Plenty of beer @ manshower.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Fell asleep on couch @ about 8:30 pm, woke up @ 2:30 am, thought it was Monday.  Watched tv for about 2 mo hours and fell back asleep til 30 mins ago.


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

Chief = skin like granite
Welcome back Chief - coffee is better than starbux 

I hear da baby


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Attaboy Cody, get 'er done !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got huffy and talkin back. 

He eventually skraightened up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

cramer said:


> Chief = skin like granite
> Welcome back Chief - coffee is better than starbux
> 
> I hear da baby



Coffee mighty good dis moanin.

lftt


----------



## cramer (Mar 20, 2016)

that girl is half UFC fighterand half wiggle worm


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Whut I mist


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

Mornin y'all. Fixin to head to church here in about 30 mins. 




cramer said:


> BEE1 with the pollen





cramer said:


> Chief Manshower





cramer said:


> that girl is half UFC fighterand half wiggle worm


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Whut I mist



 Learnt how to give a baby showa yesterday.

Purty ez......hold by one ankle upside down in showa.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm going to miss these cool temps..


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all. Fixin to head to church here in about 30 mins.



 cramer on a roll....

Mornin, Miz Crickky.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Catfish.... It's what's for breakfast


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm going to miss these cool temps..



10-fo, i was already missin'em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-fo, i was already missin'em.



Yep, first time I turned the ac on I was ready for winter again


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> cramer on a roll....
> 
> Mornin, Miz Crickky.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, pretty out but cold,,,, 19deg when I got up,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Learnt how to give a baby showa yesterday.
> 
> Purty ez......hold by one ankle upside down in showa.



Kinda hard to do before they born


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, pretty out but cold,,,, 19deg when I got up,,,,



 on the first day of spring


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Think that groundhog bumped his head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mornin.
Been up bout 3 hours. Wish I could sleep late JUST once. 
Baby it's cold outside. 
Guess we're back to socks and shoes. No flippy flops today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, looka there. ^^^^^


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2016)

I'll look since you have on socks and shoes


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Kinda hard to do before they born



Kinds hard to hold pregnant Momma by the ankle upside down too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> on the first day of spring



Yeah, it was warm enough last week,,,, one warm day this week, and then 40s all next week,,,, heard a bunch of longbeards this morning, saw a huge buck yesterday evening, and actually saw a couple ringnecks yesterday also, very unusual,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Kinds hard to hold pregnant Momma by the ankle upside down too.



She's probably taller than you are


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> She's probably taller than you are



She is, but if I remember correctly you're not a towering figure yourself.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> She is, but if I remember correctly you're not a towering figure yourself.



Nope but still taller than you


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nope but still taller than you



That ain't sayin much.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Just rode up to the lil reservoir and bought my season pass. Only 2 boats there and a few bank fisherman.

Can't believe I missed all those warm calm days last week.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Nope but still taller than you





Jeff C. said:


> That ain't sayin much.



I'm shorter than both of yuns so....there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Just rode up to the lil reservoir and bought my season pass. Only 2 boats there and a few bank fisherman.
> 
> Can't believe I missed all those warm calm days last week.



I wish I still had my boat... Free lining a trout for striper is something I love to do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I'm shorter than both of yuns so....there!



Prolly meaner to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I'm shorter than both of yuns so....there!



And we shrink as we age. 



blood on the ground said:


> I wish I still had my boat... Free lining a trout for striper is something I love to do.



Love seein that rod tip twitch as that trout get's nervous.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> And we shrink as we age.
> 
> 
> 
> Love seein that rod tip twitch as that trout get's nervous.



Very addicting


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Yep, gonna miss having my boat this year


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, gonna miss having my boat this year



Had a dude give me a John boat last year.. needs some work but hey..it was free!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a dude give me a John boat last year.. needs some work but hey..it was free!



Can't beat free


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yep, gonna miss having my boat this year



Did you sell your pontoon boat, Wy?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Can't beat free



Nope! I'm going to camo it up... Just cuz I can....lol


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Prolly meaner to!



Yep! 


Jeff C. said:


> And we shrink as we age.
> 
> 
> 
> Love seein that rod tip twitch as that trout get's nervous.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Had a dude give me a John boat last year.. needs some work but hey..it was free!



I've been very fortunate to some degree with my brother letting me keep his little jon boat here in my garage for the past 8 years. No longer park my truck in garage. 

It's nicely outfitted for electric only because that's what we mostly do, but he does have a 10, 15, and a 25 hp outboard to put on it when we need to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Crikett = firecracker


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Building Alaska ... Descent show


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you sell your pontoon boat, Wy?



Yeah, sold it to Fuzzy. Last time I took it out was when we went to Oconee


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Bbq chicken, Mac n cheese, grilled zucchini... It's alright....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> She's probably taller than you are





Jeff C. said:


> She is, but if I remember correctly you're not a towering figure yourself.





Wycliff said:


> Nope but still taller than you





Jeff C. said:


> That ain't sayin much.





Crickett said:


> I'm shorter than both of yuns so....there!






MIDGET FIGHT !!!  My $$$ on Crickett !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

12mohowas and this 84hr week is DONE !!!


Ole timer at work used to say that 12hrs wouldn't but halfa day, anybody can work halfa day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12mohowas and this 84hr week is DONE !!!
> 
> 
> Ole timer at work used to say that 12hrs wouldn't but halfa day, anybody can work halfa day.



'specially if you watch movies for 8 of the 12.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 12mohowas and this 84hr week is DONE !!!
> 
> 
> Ole timer at work used to say that 12hrs wouldn't but halfa day, anybody can work halfa day.



Heard dat saying before... I ain't in agreement .... Just saying!  12hr shifts are rough after a while... I been there!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2016)

The boy must be watching a movie or something on the WIFI. Slowwwwwwwwww. 
Wind is very angry this evening.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Crikett = firecracker







Hooked On Quack said:


> MIDGET FIGHT !!!  My $$$ on Crickett !!!







Hooked On Quack said:


> 12mohowas and this 84hr week is DONE !!!
> 
> 
> Ole timer at work used to say that 12hrs wouldn't but halfa day, anybody can work halfa day.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Evening everybody. Gonn fry some fish shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Thankin mebbe I shoulda wore long pants tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 20, 2016)

Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, sold it to Fuzzy. Last time I took it out was when we went to Oconee



Dang....that was a nice pontoon! Fuzzy got a goot one.



Hooked On Quack said:


> MIDGET FIGHT !!!  My $$$ on Crickett !!!



  

Not so fast big boy, I put some hot sauce on her! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> 12mohowas and this 84hr week is DONE !!!
> 
> 
> Ole timer at work used to say that 12hrs wouldn't but halfa day, anybody can work halfa day.



Knock it out Quackbro! 

Had an older black fella I used to work for sang everyday. His motto was "everyday is a Holiday". Holi-day, religious feller and sang gospel music.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy must be watching a movie or something on the WIFI. Slowwwwwwwwww.
> Wind is very angry this evening.



It was whippin me purty good on da mower, chilly too.



Crickett said:


>



Watch out girl......I'll be on you like white on rice. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Evening everybody. Gonn fry some fish shortly.





Evenin Moonbro! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin mebbe I shoulda wore long pants tonight.



Might notta been a bad idea.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin mebbe I shoulda wore long pants tonight.



Your first clue was MzH22 putting on socks and shoes today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,






gobbleinwoods said:


> Your first clue was MzH22 putting on socks and shoes today.



Evenin, yankbro and gobblebro!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang....that was a nice pontoon! Fuzzy got a goot one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 20, 2016)

*Not bad.*

I need a nap.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I need a nap.



Man that looks good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Man that looks good!



Dang sho does.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

I reckon I'll go eat the last of the leftova reuben sammich.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Plate looks good Fish/Pee/Moonbro !!!



Evening all !!!  C'moan 7am !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Chief you gonna plant a garden this year, or let that high dollar fence just set there ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief you gonna plant a garden this year, or let that high dollar fence just set there ??



 

I'm not planting one, but I am going to re-purpose the posts and wire. 

Jag get's $20.00 a month of his choice of vegetables and fruit from work for free. Also, we can purchase from there as county residents very inexpensively. Just not worth it, especially when I can go to Jags work and pick it off the vine myself, or get it right off the store shelf.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not planting one, but I am going to re-purpose the posts and wire.
> 
> Jag get's $20.00 a month of his choice of vegetables and fruit from work for free. Also, we can purchase from there as county residents very inexpensively. Just not worth it, especially when I can go to Jags work and pick it off the vine myself, or get it right off the store shelf.





True dat, we have a farmers market every Sat morning in the town square where all the locals bring fresh veggies, eggs, home made pie,cakes,jellies etc.  I'll swing by there on my way home.


I wouldn't fool with a garden, but Dawn enjoys working in it, I harrow it up and help her plant, the rest of it's up to her.


Quack don't do no weeding/hoeing, well mebbe a lil hoeing . . .


----------



## Crickett (Mar 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> True dat, we have a farmers market every Sat morning in the town square where all the locals bring fresh veggies, eggs, home made pie,cakes,jellies etc.  I'll swing by there on my way home.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't fool with a garden, but Dawn enjoys working in it, I harrow it up and help her plant, the rest of it's up to her.
> ...



I worked it, planted it, maintained it, etc. MizT would pick it and can it, cook it, freeze it, etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

live from werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> live from werk





waiting on 7am bloodbro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> waiting on 7am bloodbro !!!



I bet! how many days off ya lookin at?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I bet! how many days off ya lookin at?





Just 2, back at it Wed-Fri nights.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just 2, back at it Wed-Fri nights.



Just enough to mess your sleep pattern up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Just enough to mess your sleep pattern up





I stay up late and sleep in, doesn't bother me.


Wanna go fishing, but have a appt with our Accountant Tuesday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 20, 2016)

Sho glad I had a pair of sweat pants in my locker, it's a lil airish fo shawts.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sho glad I had a pair of sweat pants in my locker, it's a lil airish fo shawts.



LOL .... Got your weather indicators on


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

fomohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> fomohowas



tewmohowas  I came in at 10....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2016)

utwoonknightshift sure can count the howas.

morning all


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood and Gobble.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2016)

moonbro,  did you sleep off all that good food?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

'Morning gentlemen !! 

Bout ready fo a dranky drank !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2016)

I did Gobble and had enough leftover for lunch at work today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning gentlemen !!
> 
> Bout ready fo a dranky drank !!



after 84 you can have a BLD


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2016)

Good Morning Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

Dang, I am not sure that I actually slept any during the night as it was midnight just a couple of minutes ago.  I should have known better than to stay up that late.

Quack, for some reason, I thought that you were supposed to be finished yesterday morning instead of this morning.  


Moon, it should be against the law to catch and cook up all of those fish and fixings that you posted earlier last night.  That should did look good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I did Gobble and had enough leftover for lunch at work today.




Moonbro "gobbled.." 




gobbleinwoods said:


> after 84 you can have a BLD







Good day all !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

Mernin... The commute home was brutal! Must have taken me all of 12 minutes to get home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Mornin kids....


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Morning Chief, gobble, Quack, Eagle and moon,,,, couple gobbles this AM,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, gobble, Quack, Eagle and moon,,,, couple gobbles this AM,,,,



Morning yankeebro!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Morning, did your daughter get a longbeard?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Morning EE, Cmp1 and Chief. Time for Quackbro to get him a dranky drank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Mornin Cmp, blood, Moon. 

Standin by for Quackbro celebratin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning, did your daughter get a longbeard?



She ended up have softball game and couldn't go... So I just took my son.... Aka my wing man! And yes he got a descent bird!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> She ended up have softball game and couldn't go... So I just took my son.... Aka my wing man! And yes he got a descent bird!



Nice job,,,, morning chief,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp, blood, Moon.
> 
> Standin by for Quackbro celebratin.





Thankin 'bout staying up all day, wifey won't be happy, but I won't care ...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout staying up all day, wifey won't be happy, but I won't care ...



Did you get my text yesterday?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Keebs = joining the zombies today


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = joining the zombies today


moreso than you think............. started spring cleaning this weekend, sooo dust+pollen=


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> moreso than you think............. started spring cleaning this weekend, sooo dust+pollen=



Tell me about it. Jag and I have been doing much needed and overdue yard work. Where's the itchy eyes, sneezing, scratchy throat smiley?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

So sweepy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get my text yesterday?





Yes, yes I did. Yo wife looks beautiful nekkid . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

Cleaning out my camo closet in my office, geeze I've got stuff in here a kid could wear.  Anybody want it ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cleaning out my camo closet in my office, geeze I've got stuff in here a kid could wear.  Anybody want it ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Quack, could you model it for us? Have MizDawn take pics and post on here?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2016)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack, could you model it for us? Have MizDawn take pics and post on here?





Ya kanky lil Cajun !!!  I doubt my head would fit thru a lot of it.  Geeeeeeeeeeze, I'm a hoarder.


Bet I've found $300 worth of unopened clothes and fishing lures.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mm Hmmm, would you mind doing a little


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Got all my tax info in......nice not having to file an extension this year.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Ms. TuTu. Fishing lures Quackbro? You just got my attention.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it. Jag and I have been doing much needed and overdue yard work. Where's the itchy eyes, sneezing, scratchy throat smiley?


Ain't EVEN started the yard work yet............ my pool??? eyeyaya!!


Jeff C. said:


> Quack, could you model it for us? Have MizDawn take pics and post on here?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya kanky lil Cajun !!!  I doubt my head would fit thru a lot of it.  Geeeeeeeeeeze, I'm a hoarder.
> 
> 
> Bet I've found $300 worth of _*unopened clothes*_ and fishing lures.


 sizes???


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Ms. TuTu. Fishing lures Quackbro? You just got my attention.


 mernin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got all my tax info in......nice not having to file an extension this year.



You and the rest of the world. 
CRA CRA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





Heyyyyy, wife is threating serious bodily harm if I don't nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 21, 2016)

Back to work, later!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2016)

later


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2016)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

homo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Mudro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

KMc?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2016)

Little Ricky?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2016)

Charles Vane?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Charles Vane?



I know.....it's hard to believe that he's gone


----------



## rydert (Mar 21, 2016)

Who?.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> Who?.....



Chuck.......Chuck Vane


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 21, 2016)

Home sweet Home.

keebs guttonforpunishment house cleaning and pollen don't mix.  

hoq, up all day must mean a bluepillinvolved

moon jumping on the fishing lures

who is chuck vane?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> who is chuck vane?



he's the dude that got hung......everybody is pretty upset over it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

Been working on my office closet ALL ding dang day.





Found a ole porno tape with EE in it...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 21, 2016)

It's already my toozdy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home sweet Home.
> 
> keebs guttonforpunishment house cleaning and pollen don't mix.
> 
> ...


gobbler=mini-mini driveler writer!


hdm03 said:


> he's the dude that is hung......everybody is pretty upset over it.


  oh no you di'int!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Been working on my office closet ALL ding dang day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blood on the ground said:


> It's already my toozdy


slow down!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 21, 2016)

lol-ing all over the place!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been working on my office closet ALL ding dang day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, glad to know that somebody was getting some use from it after all of these years.    



Quack, please check your p/m for the "PAUL HARVEY VERSION"  of this!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 21, 2016)

Serious business going on at the Cafe 356. Not health related. 
Prayers are welcome. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Serious business going on at the Cafe 356. Not health related.
> Prayers are welcome. Thank you in advance.









You got 'em gal friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Serious business going on at the Cafe 356. Not health related.
> Prayers are welcome. Thank you in advance.



Sho do from here also!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Anybody ever posted their House/property for a bond before?

How does it work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

After reading about it......I doubt I'll be doing it. ^^^^^


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 21, 2016)

Prayers from us as well.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2016)

Sup


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 21, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Sup



nuttin


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2016)

Bottle bottoms


----------



## Hankus (Mar 21, 2016)

Several of em


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

Ain't nobody else here sept lil o me


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

getting it done


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> getting it done



  Now that's gettin it done 

Tell him CONGRATS


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Now that's gettin it done
> 
> Tell him CONGRATS



will do


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> getting it done



a bird in the hand is worth 2 in da bush.

congrats

well bloodbro looks like you held down the guard house all night.   did you let drunkbro in the factory?

 sent to the cafe

coffee is brewed and I am working on the first cup.  anyone joining me?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 22, 2016)

I will Gobble, thanks. That's good stuff Blood. Tell him congrats for me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, and Moonpie.

Looks kind quiet in here this morning.  


Blood, that boy of yours didn't fall too far from the tree did he????  I see that you two really did get the job done this past weekend.  Congrats to him for taking care of business.  Of course, it helps to have a champion turkey caller for a partner too!!!!

I think that I will partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee Gobblin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Morning EE. Blood AKA the turkey whisperer.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Blood AKA the turkey whisperer.




Moonpie, Morning to you.  Now I understand.....you are the Fish whisperer and now Blood is the Turkey whisperer !!!  You two surely are some talented drivelers.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> a bird in the hand is worth 2 in da bush.
> 
> congrats
> 
> ...





Moonpie1 said:


> I will Gobble, thanks. That's good stuff Blood. Tell him congrats for me.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Blood AKA the turkey whisperer.



thanks guys! not even close to being a champ or a whisperer... just like to hunt turkey... and every now and again we bring one to the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

Mornin kids.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....



Haay Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Haay Jiff



Morning bloodbro.


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2016)

Jeff C. O


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2016)

prayers sent Mrs. hawnett...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning bloodbro.



Beautiful morning outside ain't it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Morning Chief, gobble, moon, blood,,,, good thing I didn't take the plow off the truck, I thought about it for about a minute,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2016)

morning folks.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice longbeard your boy got blood,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, gobble, moon, blood,,,, good thing I didn't take the plow off the truck, I thought about it for about a minute,,,,


It's plowing season


hdm03 said:


> morning folks.....



morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Beautiful morning outside ain't it!



Sho is.....Nice light frost, but a purty dense fog rolled in down this way.



Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, gobble, moon, blood,,,, good thing I didn't take the plow off the truck, I thought about it for about a minute,,,,



Mornin Cmp....



hdm03 said:


> morning folks.....



Mornin hmobro....


Gotta get the Jag stirrin and off to work.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Need your guys and gals opinion on something, we have an acre that I would like to turn into a food plot, clover and crown vetch, perennials, we have no way to till it, no tractor, wonder if I could post for someone to till and plant it for me, I'll get the seed, in return for hunting privileges,,,, what do you guys think about this? Had a guy give me a quote to do it, but way too much money,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> Jeff C. O



Heyyyyy dert O


Somehow I didn't see your post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Need your guys and gals opinion on something, we have an acre that I would like to turn into a food plot, clover and crown vetch, perennials, we have no way to till it, no tractor, wonder if I could post for someone to till and plant it for me, I'll get the seed, in return for hunting privileges,,,, what do you guys think about this? Had a guy give me a quote to do it, but way too much money,,,,



Sounds like a good trade to me, with the possibility of some stipulatons. For instance, he can't be bringing other folks....unless maybe a kid, that I wouldn't mind.


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy dert O
> 
> 
> Somehow I didn't see your post.



they say eye sight is the second thing to go.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2016)

kang me^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> they say eye sight is the second thing to go.....



what's the first thing to go?


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> what's the first thing to go?



idjit......


----------



## rydert (Mar 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> what's the first thing to go?



ask Quack.....he knows


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice longbeard your boy got blood,,,,



Thanks, he is way better at both Deer and Turkey hunting than I was at his age! I tease him all the time about having a lucky horse shoe!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like a good trade to me, with the possibility of some stipulatons. For instance, he can't be bringing other folks....unless maybe a kid, that I wouldn't mind.



Yeah I was thinking the same thing,,,, I also thought about when we dig up our drywell we could use the backhoe bucket to scarify the ground, the loader, and back blade it, you just couldn't get very deep with it, we have a walk behind tiller but it would be too hard on it,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2016)

mernin, hit da ground running..........    ya'll have a good day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 22, 2016)

AQuicktour

seems everyone is busy today.    or asleep


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2016)

i know what that means


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> they say eye sight is the second thing to go.....





rydert said:


> kang me^^^





hdm03 said:


> what's the first thing to go?





rydert said:


> idjit......





rydert said:


> ask Quack.....he knows



I ain't playin wiff yall no mo! 



Keebs said:


> mernin, hit da ground running..........    ya'll have a good day!



Uh huh, sure you are! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> AQuicktour
> 
> seems everyone is busy today.    or asleep



Yard work, grabbin a quick lunch and back at it. My bonfire pile will be complete by the time I'm finished. Jag and I raked and blew up about 20 bales of pine straw yesterday too. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!



Did you vacuum up yesterday like I axed you to? 



hdm03 said:


> i know what that means



I can't see it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey y'all, Big Mac for lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 22, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh huh, sure you are!


baseball schedules, tball rosters, sponsorship assignments, coaches picking up said rosters, signing up for practice, answers calls from parents wanting to know who's team & who is ON said team............. no, I'm not doing anything..... 


mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all, Big Mac for lunch.


left ova yellar rice & cheekun...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2016)

rydert said:


> ask Quack.....he knows











Afternoon friends !! 



It's amazing how much crap you acquire and can stuff in a closet over the years.  Ended up with two large bags of trash, one bag of clothes I can't wear.  Tons of hunting/fishing stuff I didn't know I had.  Lots of ammo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2016)

Love this gals voice, so pure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all, Big Mac for lunch.



Good morning Mudro!



Keebs said:


> baseball schedules, tball rosters, sponsorship assignments, coaches picking up said rosters, signing up for practice, answers calls from parents wanting to know who's team & who is ON said team............. no, I'm not doing anything.....
> 
> left ova yellar rice & cheekun...........



Otay! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much crap you acquire and can stuff in a closet over the years.  Ended up with two large bags of trash, one bag of clothes I can't wear.  Tons of hunting/fishing stuff I didn't know I had.  Lots of ammo.



Werd Quackbro!

I could always use more ammo.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2016)

Attention Please...May I have you attention, Please.

Take a minute and read about my experience yesterday that I just posted in the Political Forum.  I bet most of you will enjoy it.   

Click on this link:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10101092#post10101092


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been working on my office closet ALL ding dang day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, glad to know that somebody was getting some use from it after all of these years.
> 
> 
> 
> Quack, please check your p/m for the "PAUL HARVEY VERSION"  of this!!!!!




Quack, I surely hope that you checked you p/m because I posted the reply on the board here and realized that it was supposed to be in a p/m to you and I dang near got banded before I discovered it and deleted it from here and sent it to you instead.  

Had to do some re-wording of sorts.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Attention Please...May I have you attention, Please.
> 
> Take a minute and read about my experience yesterday that I just posted in the Political Forum.  I bet most of you will enjoy it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2016)

We only have basketti every two years. Well, tonight is the night. The boys are none to happy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22, Whompascat


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey  Whompascat!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey  Whompascat!



Hoo?



Wycliff said:


> Evening



Wybro?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Chief?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2016)

beef stew is what's for supper


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Evening Mrs. H, Wy and Chief. Grilt burgers, baked beans and sweet tater fries. I posted it on the cafe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 22, 2016)

Reckon I'll call it a night......inhaled way more pollen than one should in the past several days. Hoping to finish up all the spring cleanup here tomorrow.....it's been dang near overwhelming with all the blown down limbs and sticks.

Holler atcha later Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Later Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

Morning folks...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning folks...


Morning Blood!!.....Hope You, and Mrs. Blood are doing well!!........Saw where junior thumped a Jellyhead!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Morning Blood!!.....Hope You, and Mrs. Blood are doing well!!........Saw where junior thumped a Jellyhead!!



Yep... Got one Saturday. Proud of him, he is a great woodsmen


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 22, 2016)

Resin line broke out on the rail yard.... I got Drunkbro outside using the poor man's backhoe!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 22, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Resin line broke out on the rail yard.... I got Drunkbro outside using the poor man's backhoe!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Drunkbro manning the African backhoe...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Crap, it's almost 2am and I can't sleep.  How 'bout a lil KT???  Doya ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

She reminds me of Janis Joplin???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Ya think ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, yes I do..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I do..



You talkin to yo self again....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, yes I am..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

This chick looks a lil weird, but dang if she/he ain't HAWT !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes, yes I am..



You werkin of surfin with a dranky drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank I'll havanudder drank . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Knew this really HAWT stripper named Maria, I either bought her a car, or sent her to college, unbeknownst to me, my wife did her hair.  Did NOT turn out well for da Quack, long story, I'll share sometime..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

I gotzta crash...


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

Later Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Later Quack



Wybro pulling a all nighter finally... Been a while ain't it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2016)

I was awake in the middle of the night but finally went back to sleep.   Up now and coffee is brewed


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Morning Blood, Wy and Gobble, thanks fer the coffee. Looks like Quackbro has his sleeping out of wack.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Wybro, (Sleepy Quackster), Gobblin and Moonpie.

Dang do you guys ever sleep anymore?????


HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you and pass me some fresh brewed coffee please.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Morning EE. Yes it is indeed HUMP day!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wybro pulling a all nighter finally... Been a while ain't it?



about a week


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

Good morning, 2 more nights then I get 14 off


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Dang Wy! I'm kinda jealous of all that time off. I could get something done around the house and fish too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, 2 more nights then I get 14 off



Are you pulling vaca time or is work shutting down for that time?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, 2 more nights then I get 14 off



14 days off......Wy you must have had Quack negotiate your contract to be able to get off for 2 complete weeks !!!!!    I do hope that you get to enjoy your upcoming time off.  




Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Wy! I'm kinda jealous of all that time off. I could get something done around the house on the very first day BUT for the next 13 days, I could fish 24/7 and catch a boatload of fish every day while having a blast!!!!



Moon, I kinda fixed it for you !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Wy! I'm kinda jealous of all that time off. I could get something done around the house and fish too.



Hopefully I'll get in some turkey hunting and fishing 





gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you pulling vaca time or is work shutting down for that time?




Vacation and long break together 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> 14 days off......Wy you must have had Quack negotiate your contract to be able to get off for 2 complete weeks !!!!!    I do hope that you get to enjoy your upcoming time off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

Ttyl gotta go to a seban o'clock meeting


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

I like the sound of that EE! You read into it very well!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I like the sound of that EE! You read into it very well!




Moon, I try to help when I can !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2016)

Moon, this is what happens when you go fishing because those fish are just dying to go home with you !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was awake in the middle of the night but finally went back to sleep.   Up now and coffee is brewed



You're still awake in the middle of the night. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> 14 days off......Wy you must have had Quack negotiate your contract to be able to get off for 2 complete weeks !!!!!    I do hope that you get to enjoy your upcoming time off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's no doubt Quack negotiated that contract, he's got a 7:00 meeting. 

Mornin folks!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 23, 2016)

Mornin' Blood , Gobblin' , Eagle Eye , Moon , Jeffro ....

got corporate folks in town the next few days , I think I need a drink already ... 

gonna be some long days , I start around 0430 or so and I don't plan on them rollin' in till about 0900 ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Morning Chief and Nuge. Sounds like you will have your hands full Nuge, good luck! EE I've seen shows on TV where they shoot them with archery equipment. Chris Bracket guides people in the off season. Everyone wears a helmet of some sorts. Pretty wild. I think that species of carp was illegally stocked, and now is a big problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' Blood , Gobblin' , Eagle Eye , Moon , Jeffro ....
> 
> got corporate folks in town the next few days , I think I need a drink already ...
> 
> gonna be some long days , I start around 0430 or so and I don't plan on them rollin' in till about 0900 ...



Mornin Nuge, that sux......

How's your buddy Ken?

Wife's brother fell out of a deer stand last Fall and broke a leg bad. He's already had about 3-4 surgeries with hardware and has recently had to have some removed with another due to his body rejecting it and infection. He's been out of work ever since and at home now with an IV to inject antibiotics himself for the infection. Fortunately, they said the infection was not in his bone at this time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, 2 more nights then I get 14 off


half a month off..... Dang it man!!!


Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Wy! I'm kinda jealous of all that time off. I could get something done around the house and fish too.



We banded together and pulled yo fishin license... Over harvest of largmouth bass is the charge!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief and Nuge. Sounds like you will have your hands full Nuge, good luck! EE I've seen shows on TV where they shoot them with archery equipment. Chris Bracket guides people in the off season. Everyone wears a helmet of some sorts. Pretty wild. I think that species of carp was illegally stocked, and now is a big problem.



No sir, not totally intentional Moon.


I've been on the Illinois river in a boat and witnessed hundreds of them jumping while we boated. It blew my mind and ticked me off me at the same time.

"Asian carp were brought into the United States intentionally by humans to capitalize on the
carps dietary preferences. Bighead, silver and grass carp were first introduced to control
nuisance algae blooms and aquatic vegetation in aquaculture facilities, farm ponds and sewage
lagoons. Black carp were introduced to control a parasite hosting snail commonly found in
aquaculture facilities. This relationship worked well until Mother Nature and a few
unsuspecting humans got in the way. Flood events helped carp escape from private ponds and
aquaculture facilities and human activities such as live bait releases, intentional stocking (to
create a food source), and the construction of man‐made canals helped these fishy fugitives on
their path to freedom. Once loose, Asian carp spread quickly, reproduced rapidly, and became
very VERY abundant."

FACT: Depending on its size, female Asian carp can produce up to a million eggs each year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

That's pretty harsh treatment Blood! I would go into DT's! Thanks for the info Jeff. Didn't know all of the particulars. I bet a large airborne carp to the head would hurt like the dickens! I hope they don't make it this far south. Morning Cmp1.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's pretty harsh treatment Blood! I would go into DT's! Thanks for the info Jeff. Didn't know all of the particulars. I bet a large airborne carp to the head would hurt like the dickens! I hope they don't make it this far south. Morning Cmp1.



Morning moon, yeah the Illinois dnr is really trying to keep them out of the great lakes,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning moon, yeah the Illinois dnr is really trying to keep them out of the great lakes,,,,



Morning Cmp.

I can't remember if they've actually caught any in the Lakes or not, but they have confirmed their dna in some test of one of the Lakes, Lake Michigan I believe.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's pretty harsh treatment Blood! I would go into DT's! Thanks for the info Jeff. Didn't know all of the particulars. I bet a large airborne carp to the head would hurt like the dickens! I hope they don't make it this far south. Morning Cmp1.



Just kidding ..... Er um just jealous!!!!
Night folks... Tonight is my frydy... So sleepy time is here!! I'm going to dream of me on a center console boat just loading the snapper and grouper up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Well, back to the spring cleanup/yardwork.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Cmp.
> 
> I can't remember if they've actually caught any in the Lakes or not, but they have confirmed their dna in some test of one of the Lakes, Lake Michigan I believe.



This is true, but I don't think they have made it to the lake yet, they are worried about the Illinois river near Chicago, big problem,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2016)

Holy pollen count!


----------



## Crakajak (Mar 23, 2016)

2402


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Holy pollen count!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I lol ing too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

I quit counting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

No sleep, gonna be a long night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sleep, gonna be a long night.





Try to get in a lil afternoon nap Quackbro.

Just got finished eating a coupla ham sammiches and tater chips. If I don't get up from here rat now, I'll never finish gettin these limbs and sticks up and finish mowing da grass at the home place. I'm slap wore out already.

Holla later!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sleep, gonna be a long night.


----------



## rydert (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

I really, really don't wanna go to work tonight..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, really don't wanna go to work tonight..




No problem Quack.  I've got a solution for you.

I will work for you tonight so that you can get some much needed rest and you won't even have to attend that stupid safety meeting in the morning either.

Oh, it's nothing to it right !!!  Just push the Green Button at the start of the shift and then push the Red button at the end of the shift.  No problem as it will be a piece of cake !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No problem Quack.  I've got a solution for you.
> 
> I will work for you tonight so that you can get some much needed rest and you won't even have to attend that stupid safety meeting in the morning either.
> 
> Oh, it's nothing to it right !!!  Just push the Green Button at the start of the shift and then push the Red button at the end of the shift.  No problem as it will be a piece of cake !!!





Gotta long meeting in the morning too, safety director will be there.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's pretty harsh treatment Blood! I would go into DT's! Thanks for the info Jeff. Didn't know all of the particulars. I bet a large airborne carp to the head would hurt like the dickens! I hope they don't make it this far south. Morning Cmp1.


LOL!


Hooked On Quack said:


> No sleep, gonna be a long night.


I thought that happened last night.....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta long meeting in the morning too, safety director will be there.



safety directors are another version of long winded preachers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> LOL!
> 
> I thought that happened last night.....
> 
> ...





Amen brother !!!  This dood's skeered of me, he KNOWS I'll break it off in 'em in a second.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 23, 2016)

Break what off?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Tonight is my frydy.... Tomarra we gone party like it's 1999.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 23, 2016)

gootness.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 23, 2016)

that be scary Quack.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen brother !!!  This dood's skeered of me, he KNOWS I'll break it off in 'em in a second.



I be dere wid ya in just a couple hrs!!! Seriously.... Imagine if we werked together... Thad last about half a shift....LOL!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

rydert said:


> that be scary Quack.....



Werd dirt!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Amen brother !!!  This dood's skeered of me, he KNOWS I'll break it off in 'em in a second.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

doenightmare said:


>



Last pot of chilli imgone make until October...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Last pot of chilli imgone make until October...



finished the last chili as left overs for lunch monday.   Hope not to see anymore until it gets fall tooooooot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2016)

speaking of tooting yes this batch had beans in it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Evening peeps. Got home from work and wuz gonna go fishing. Mrs. Moonpie said I had an email from DNR. My fishing license has been suspended! You know anything about this Bloodbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> finished the last chili as left overs for lunch monday.   Hope not to see anymore until it gets fall tooooooot.



Don't you know we'll be ready for a big pot by then!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I really, really don't wanna go to work tonight..



You have NO idea............. just ask H22.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



It don't work. Trust me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 23, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening peeps. Got home from work and wuz gonna go fishing. Mrs. Moonpie said I had an email from DNR. My fishing license has been suspended! You know anything about this Bloodbro?



EE is a suspect.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE is a suspect.



I 2nd that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 23, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE is a suspect.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I 2nd that.




I'll have you know that I did NOT have... with that woman !!!!  Plus I do not know how to fish either !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

Evening lets knock another juan out. Where's Quack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 23, 2016)

Evening Mrs. H,Gobble, EE and Wybro. Quack seems to be MIA.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Evenin kids.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

Evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening Chief



Evenin Wybro, how many more you got before vacation?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening lets knock another juan out. Where's Quack





I'm here, dang head feels like it's gonna explode.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Wybro, how many more you got before vacation?




This one and one more 






Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here, dang head feels like it's gonna explode.



Knew you were gonna have a problem with that


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 23, 2016)

Picked two seed ticks off of myself.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

I hate ticks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

atemohowas, then a meeting..


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Drunkbro must be feeling it.. I just watched him take 2 goodies powders and he is drinking a monster energy drink... Seems like that would be hard on the hart!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 23, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Drunkbro must be feeling it.. I just watched him take 2 goodies powders and he is drinking a monster energy drink... Seems like that would be hard on the hart!



Finely tuned machine


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 23, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> atemohowas, then a meeting..


I'm sorry you ate that!!.......My prayers are with you Quackbro!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Finely tuned machine



Apparently will only operate on high octane....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

7.5 mo


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2016)

Yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2016)

Drunkbro oughta be geeked up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drunkbro oughta be geeked up.



He gots the shakes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He gots the shakes


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Seriously... The boy lives a hard life!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He gots the shakes



assign him to do some shockatricity.   

morning nightbros  almost clocking out time  except for quackers who has a meeting.   

The coffeebro has it going on


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Good morning, coffee is ready early this morning



Might want to give Drunkbro a few cups so he don't crash


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2016)

morning Wybro,  if you run out of honeydo's on your time off, I've got a few to keep you from getting bored.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, coffee is ready early this morning
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to give Drunkbro a few cups so he don't crash



He is asleep in the shop and the plant manager is out walking around....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> assign him to do some shockatricity.
> 
> morning nightbros  almost clocking out time  except for quackers who has a meeting.
> 
> The coffeebro has it going on


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Blood, Quack, Wycliff, Gobblin and any other driveler that is awake at this time.

Looks like you night-shifters have just about got things done this morning and are looking forward to going home and getting that much needed rest and relaxation.

Coffee is good this morning and I hope that it will wake me up and get all of these spider webs out of my eyes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He is asleep in the shop and the plant manager is out walking around....






Isn't the plant manager his Uncle ???


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He is asleep in the shop and the plant manager is out walking around....



Poor little fella the strain was more than he could bear


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Isn't the plant manager his Uncle ???



Uncle Drunkbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning nighters and dayers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Uncle Drunkbro





Think I remember Bloodbro posting that ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2016)

For those headed home think about us heading in.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

Later daywalkers !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Isn't the plant manager his Uncle ???


Sure is... 



Wycliff said:


> Poor little fella the strain was more than he could bear



The hangover was too


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Mornin youngins....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Mernin Jiff


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Werd blood


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Time to get Jag 'up and at'em'.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning Chief, blood, Quack, and gobble,,,, ice storm this AM,,,, really blows,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

The Jag be draggin today.

Morning Cmp, that sux!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag be draggin today.
> 
> Morning Cmp, that sux!



It's supposed to be spring,,,, lol lol lol


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 24, 2016)

Morning Keebs,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 24, 2016)

Driveby!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 24, 2016)

I just posted a really funny thread over in the PF and the title is....I Think My Dog Is A Democrat.  I hope that you check it out and listen to this guy's song about this as it is hilarious for sure.   


ps:  Don't wet your drawers while listening though !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Wife shouldn't have ternt me loose with the checkbook... That's all I'm sayin!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife shouldn't have ternt me loose with the checkbook... That's all I'm sayin!!!


what'd ya get me?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya get me?



I just pimped the boys ride...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I just pimped the boys ride...


 my ride needs hep too........ juss sayin......... I know the other half wouldn't mind one bit..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> my ride needs hep too........ juss sayin......... I know the other half wouldn't mind one bit..........



Shweetie... You better get in line.... My ride is old and worn out also! 
If I had it I'd buy you a brand new one!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2016)

holy pollen snot


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2016)

a lil rain would be nice


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> holy pollen snot





hdm03 said:


> a lil rain would be nice



What's wrong lilfeller.. nose all itchy and stuff? Bring on winter!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2016)

bring on summer!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 24, 2016)

bring da heat!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Shweetie... You better get in line.... My ride is old and worn out also!
> If I had it I'd buy you a brand new one!


 aaaaawwwwww


hdm03 said:


> holy pollen snot


 ain't that the truff!


hdm03 said:


> bring da heat!


hush it midgit!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


 Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Can't believe it.....Jag and I finally got all these sticks and limbs up and the entire place mowed. Now we are going to get tstorms and strong winds to put more back down. Where's Pookie?

Gonna go take brother's mower back.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't believe it.....Jag and I finally got all these sticks and limbs up and the entire place mowed. Now we are going to get tstorms and strong winds to put more back down. Where's Pookie?
> 
> Gonna go take brother's mower back.


yeah, and during the middle of the night..........


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> yeah, and during the middle of the night..........



I'm skeared


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm skeared


didn't you replace your lawn chair?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Keebs said:


> didn't you replace your lawn chair?



Got me a late 70's metal glider tacked up on the roof..... It's a to, too, two, tew seater.... Ya wanna come?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Rain is coming down


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Heavy rain in 30132


----------



## Keebs (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got me a late 70's metal glider tacked up on the roof..... It's a to, too, two, tew seater.... Ya wanna come?


 shoot yeah!  I'll be there 'for ya know it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Evening. no rain in the 30901 yet, hope this helps


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening. no rain in the 30901 yet, hope this helps



Evening Wybro, very helpful to those of us west of you. Thanks for the update as the pollen gets washed down here.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Kinda wish it was raining, this pollen is killing me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Kinda scary to see screws poppin out out of the boy's back, but he good to go and that's all that matters.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Think I'm going to go to Gatlinburg either next week or the following, need to check on my vacant lot up there


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kinda scary to see screws poppin out out of the boy's back, but he good to go and that's all that matters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Kinda wish it was raining, this pollen is killing me



Same here, and Jag and I have been out in it for days with all the outdoor cleanup. Wind has been blowing it the entire time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kinda scary to see screws poppin out out of the boy's back, but he good to go and that's all that matters.



Screws popping out of his back?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


>



Not literal, the boy needs to eat.  I can feel em tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Bout to starve to deaf, fixin to eat a couple fried egg and cheese sammiches.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not literal, the boy needs to eat.  I can feel em tho.






Dang it, you had me scared there for a minit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

How's lil wybro?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> How's lil wybro?



Doing good, just seeing how far he can push me here lately


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Doing good, just seeing how far he can push me here lately





I could see that with that lil rascal. Tell'em I'mon send Jag over there to skraighten him up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Gettin a tad gusty hera.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> I could see that with that lil rascal. Tell'em I'mon send Jag over there to skraighten him up.



Will do, we all need to get together and do some trout fishing


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 24, 2016)

Hawt dawgs... Wif last nights chilli... Burp... Ppprrrffft


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it, you had me scared there for a minit.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=859354&highlight=


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

Looks like it's gonna be a slip n slide kinda night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

The top two screws are very bout to break the skin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a slip n slide kinda night.



Hate to say it, but we are loving the rain washing the pollen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=859354&highlight=



Yes Ma'am, I've seen that. I thought he had some backin out or sumpin. 

Father in law(Grandpa) sent me an email of a picture of someones spine with Scoliosis before and after pics. It was unbelievable how bad it was in the before pic. Then, it showed the after surgery pic with all the hardware literally from top to bottom.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The top two screws are very bout to break the skin.



Dang, what's up with that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Brother in law fell out of deer stand last Fall and broke his leg bad. Has already 3-4 surgeries and hardware installed. Just recently they had to go back in and remove some that his body was rejecting causing an infection. Thankfully the infection wasn't in the bone. He's hasn't been back to work since. Matter of fact, he's at home with an IV in his arm/hand or somewhere and has to shoot some antibiotics in it every now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Hawt dawgs... Wif last nights chilli... Burp... Ppprrrffft


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

Operation just went down like the Titanic, none of my stuff will power back up.  Electrician on the way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Operation just went down like the Titanic, none of my stuff will power back up.  Electrician on the way.



Life is good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Operation just went down like the Titanic, none of my stuff will power back up.  Electrician on the way.



Quackbro = sabotaged the operation


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro = sabotaged the operation



 Securing his job.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Life is good.




Causing me WORK !!!






Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro = sabotaged the operation





I dunno what happened, no wind, bad weather ??  Acts like it's single phasing, but I don't see any jacks down??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Securing his job.



Quackbro = in the dark


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Life is good.




Got AC and the internet !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro = in the dark





Just lost power for a second, came right back on, but none of my stuff will start.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Crazy wind, but no rain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 24, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quackbro = in the dark



That is NOT a good thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

Waiting on EMC.  Found a tree down on incoming power lines.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on EMC.  Found a tree down on incoming power lines.



How do you keep everything from seizing when it goes down that way


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 24, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> How do you keep everything from seizing when it goes down that way





Just hafta drain everything and hope for a quick power up before things start to settle out, we're running close to 3% product residual, it doesn't take long.


Got all the agitators back going and the well pump, but not getting a signal for the control computer, can't start up until electrician figures it out.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just hafta drain everything and hope for a quick power up before things start to settle out, we're running close to 3% product residual, it doesn't take long.
> 
> 
> Got all the agitators back going and the well pump, but not getting a signal for the control computer, can't start up until electrician figures it out.






Didn't figure you had long before you had a mess on your hands


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just hafta drain everything and hope for a quick power up before things start to settle out, we're running close to 3% product residual, it doesn't take long.
> 
> 
> Got all the agitators back going and the well pump, but not getting a signal for the control computer, can't start up until electrician figures it out.



Don't you hate disturbing the electrician's sleep?

Today is my Friday and the coffee is ready for those who need it.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Good Friday morning Gobble. Thanks for the coffee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2016)

Happy GOOD FRIDAY to you Quack, Gobblin, Wycliff, Moonpie, and to the rest of you still asleep drivelers.

Quack sounds like he has had an interesting night for sure at his work place.  

I got to read the newspaper to see if my name is on the obituary page this morning.  Hopefully, it won't be there so I can continue with doing a bunch of work early this morning.

Moon, what is this I hear about you and the DNR.  Interesting minds want to know !!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 25, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

yw moon

See I told you that EE might be responsible.  He is now rekindling the fire.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 25, 2016)

Gobblin, heck I am still trying to learn how to fish and I can't learn anything without Moon being able to fish and teach me how.  


Well my name is NOT on the obituary page after all.  By the way, where did all of the incoming rain go to because it didn't rain a drop here and the weather map shows that the rain has disappeared.  What happened????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Morning Wy and EE. It's all good now EE, just some light banter tween me and Blood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Did you get back up and running Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't you hate disturbing the electrician's sleep?
> 
> Today is my Friday and the coffee is ready for those who need it.






Called the first electrician at 8pm, he called the second one in at 12, then had to wake up a VERY ill programer at 2.


Finally up and running at 4.




Morning bro's, glad this one's bout gone.


'Moan Sat moanin !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, heck I am still trying to learn how to fish and I can't learn anything without Moon being able to fish and teach me how.
> 
> 
> Well my name is NOT on the obituary page after all.  By the way, where did all of the incoming rain go to because it didn't rain a drop here and the weather map shows that the rain has disappeared.  What happened????



Emory used it all up cleaning up the chalk.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

morning Wy 

quack, no problemos once it got back up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

misting moisture in 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Wy
> 
> quack, no problemos once it got back up?






Erythang's Cadillacking !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erythang's Cadillacking !!



you bought a truck yet?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you bought a truck yet?


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 25, 2016)

Ttyl I'm outta here


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Mornin folks.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you bought a truck yet?





Wycliff said:


>











NO !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Good day all !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....





Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all !!



morning Chief

have a goot juan quack


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Morning Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief
> 
> have a goot juan quack





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Jeff.



Morning gobble, Moon. Light drizzle here, hopefully will clear out soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gobble, Moon. Light drizzle here, hopefully will clear out soon.



The last time I was outside it had stopped here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Gonna hit a small reservoir tomorrow Moon. Hoping for some crappie, if not we'll switch over to bass. Unfortunately, it's a hit or miss on these little lakes. I've done well on them before and I've been skunked also.

The Water Authority has stocked all of these lakes with grass carp and IMO it seems that the fishing has suffered ever since.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The last time I was outside it had stopped here.



It was misting here earlier like you said, but it turned into a light drizzle a few minutes ago.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Was misting some when I left the house earlier for work. Hope that you get on them Jeff. Gonna give the fish a little break. We are headed up NCH's way to visit our daughter. Will be frying some though. I've got to rummage around in the freezer and see if I can find some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was misting some when I left the house earlier for work. Hope that you get on them Jeff. Gonna give the fish a little break. We are headed up NCH's way to visit our daughter. Will be frying some though. I've got to rummage around in the freezer and see if I can find some.



I figured all you'd have to do is open it and they'd fall out.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Morning Chief, moon, gobble, Quack, did I miss anyone, hey chief, if you're crappie fishing, other than minners,, try wax worms, or red wigglers, if you can find them,,,, good luck,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna hit a small reservoir tomorrow Moon. Hoping for some crappie, if not we'll switch over to bass. Unfortunately, it's a hit or miss on these little lakes. I've done well on them before and I've been skunked also.
> 
> The Water Authority has stocked all of these lakes with grass carp and IMO it seems that the fishing has suffered ever since.





Chief, Crappie are headed to the bank, hope this helps.  Thought the brim would be bedding after this last full moon, but it ain't happening here.





Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Well helloooooooooo there !!! 



Come here often ??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, Crappie are headed to the bank, hope this helps.  Thought the brim would be bedding after this last full moon, but it ain't happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mama told me not to talk to strangers.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Mernin galfriend..... 



Cmp1 said:


> Morning Chief, moon, gobble, Quack, did I miss anyone, hey chief, if you're crappie fishing, other than minners,, try wax worms, or red wigglers, if you can find them,,,, good luck,,,,



Yep, they are in abundance around these parts.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Chief, Crappie are headed to the bank, hope this helps.  Thought the brim would be bedding after this last full moon, but it ain't happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roger dat Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mama told me not to talk to strangers.............





My Mama did too, but it ain't neva stopped me !! 




I be likin some strangerzzzz...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin galfriend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm just passing on info from my co-workers, those boys fish as much as Moonbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My Mama did too, but it ain't neva stopped me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack = the stranger Mama warned you about.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin galfriend.....


 Mernin Chief!


Hooked On Quack said:


> My Mama did too, but it ain't neva stopped me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you nut!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = the stranger Mama warned you about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just passing on info from my co-workers, those boys fish as much as Moonbro.



10-fo, appreciate it. I figured they were with all this early warm weather.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Craaaaaaaaaaaap, Wybro's off for 2 weeks, Bloodbro's off, I'm the only knee grow werkin.



Later folks, gotta crash.  Remember what this weekend is all about.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just passing on info from my co-workers, those boys fish as much as Moonbro.



No fishing for me unfortunately,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> No fishing for me unfortunately,,,,


WOW!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> No fishing for me unfortunately,,,,





Dood, that's is BEAUTIFUL Yankbro !!!  Would love to have about a week of it !!! 



Okay, I'm gone...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> No fishing for me unfortunately,,,,





I promise ya, if I hadda coupla dranky dranks, I'd run out there nekkid and make a big ole snow angel !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

Okay, no lie, I gotz to crash..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, no lie, I gotz to crash..


go to bed!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

Fun Friday morning.   Been with a chain saw cutting up an oak tree which fell yesterday.   It will be good firewood next year after seasoning.    But dang not how I envisioned my morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

morning keebsissweetassugar 

yankbro, that snow looks inviting.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fun Friday morning.   Been with a chain saw cutting up an oak tree which fell yesterday.   It will be good firewood next year after seasoning.    But dang not how I envisioned my morning.


 had a dead pine fall on the horse pen fence last night....... yep, horses got out, but luckily had a friend rush back to the highway & closed the gate, he said it was spooky with them coming up to him in the darkness, but saw how well the peppermint worked in getting them to follow him!


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebsissweetassugar
> 
> yankbro, that snow looks inviting.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebsissweetassugar
> 
> yankbro, that snow looks inviting.



You can have it too, lol lol, it's already melting off, around 40deg now, plowed a little but it's tearing up the driveway, ground isn't frozen, big mess,,,, I want your guys warm weather, don't worry about the rain,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Black beans and rice with a salad and conebread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2016)

Just got back from slipping along the ridges listening and looking for Turkey. Tomorrow morning should be a fun one if the birds play along!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Black beans and rice with a salad and conebread.


Black beans, deer cubed steak & gravy over rice!


blood on the ground said:


> Just got back from slipping along the ridges listening and looking for Turkey. Tomorrow morning should be a fun one if the birds play along!


 I one wanna race me on the dirt road yesterday morning, needless to say, THIS time I stopped and let it have the race!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

This place b mighty dead..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This place b mighty dead..



After last night we thought you might like it calm.


hard to get a signal when your cutting up and splitting an oak tree.   That green sap filled wood do get heavy after a while.  But it is stacked just needs covered.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 25, 2016)

Wife wants to go eat at da Mexican joint... I'm getting the bean burrito ....with extra beanz....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2016)

Evening Gobble. Blood gonna be gassing them turkeys in da morning! Hope he ain't in a ground blind!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

'Bout time to getr done..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 25, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Gobble. Blood gonna be gassing them turkeys in da morning! Hope he ain't in a ground blind!



Think they'll shock gobble to a loud toot?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 25, 2016)

They'll be shocked alright Gobble. Maybe you will have better luck at work tonight Quackbro. Just poured my first BLD. Gonna grill some poke chops on da egg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Think they'll shock gobble to a loud toot?





Moonpie1 said:


> They'll be shocked alright Gobble. Maybe you will have better luck at work tonight Quackbro. Just poured my first BLD. Gonna grill some poke chops on da egg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2016)

^^^^ what he said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 25, 2016)

elebenmohowas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> elebenmohowas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh, I should done a


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 25, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> elebenmohowas



 it out Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 25, 2016)

Aint no shrimp wasted tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2016)

halfway there . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> halfway there . .



is the ice melting yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> is the ice melting yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Almost time to make a drink

Well it is time for coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2016)

Good Morning Quack, Gobblin, and to anybody else awake today.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee too.

I got an extra hour of beauty sleep this morning because I surely needed it.    I am not going up to the country today because I will be spending some quality time with my Daughter and Son-in-law today instead.  


Oh guys and girls......If I don't get to see you before Easter, DON'T FORGET TO HIDE YOUR EGGS !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2016)

Well the whiperwill is going crazy this morning and it is raining in the 30055


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Almost time to make a drink
> 
> Well it is time for coffee






OHHHHHHHHH . . 




Morning Coffeebro and Sockbro, hope ya'll hava great Easter weekend !!  I'm ducking Dawn's family gathering.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Morning Gobble, EE and Quackbro. Got a little rain during the night. Hope it knocked some more of this pollen down!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble, EE and Quackbro. Got a little rain during the night. Hope it knocked some more of this pollen down!



morning moonpie,  hope so too but my eyes and nose say there is still some floating around.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 26, 2016)

Good Morning to you Moon.

Yep, this dang pollen has been wreaking havoc with me for the past few weeks it seems.  My normally blue Silverado has been yellow instead even after numerous washes lately.

Maybe some of this incoming rain will help to wash some of it away.  Of course, I haven't seen a drop of rain in the past 7-10 days now.

Hope all of you will have a great weekend.

Time to get a shower, read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, and then go outside and blow up some Tannerite just to wake the neighbors up.


----------



## cramer (Mar 26, 2016)

Morning fellers
Thanks for the coffee G
I might have to put some tannerite in my cup for an extra whammy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Morning Cramer, already on my second cup. EE we are going to see our daughter today too. But we have to drive between Ashville and Burnsville NC to see her. Shooting for a departure time of 8:00 to 8:30. Everyone have a safe weekend. Will try to check in later.


----------



## cramer (Mar 26, 2016)

Have a safe trip Moon and a Happy Easter


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2016)

Mornin folks.....fixin to head to the local reservoir. Brother and I both ovaslept, I needed it though. 

Didn't know it was sposed to be misting rain this mornin.


----------



## cramer (Mar 26, 2016)

Good luck Chief on the water today.
Pollen should be held down with the mist, or is this some kind of Canadian Mist you speak of?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2016)

Yesterday on my way home I went thru about a 2 mile stretch where my windshield was being pelted with some kinda locust/grasshoppers, 'bout 2" long ??  I mean they were swarming ??

Looked/sounded like tennis balls hitting my windshield??


----------



## cramer (Mar 26, 2016)

^^^Oh no - it's starting


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

Mornin.


Giant Locus........ They're everywhere.


----------



## cramer (Mar 26, 2016)

morning Mrs22
Quack took the 4wheeler to the store, he's picking the locust out of his teeph


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, what's up with the locusts?,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2016)

This is crazy! Not one peep from a gobbler this morning! One could not ask for a better weather conditions in the turkey woods.....LOL and so goes turkey hunting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2016)

morning yankbro, blood, cramer, and the precious MzH22


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning yankbro, blood, cramer, and the precious MzH22



Why can't the rest of us be precious to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning yankbro, blood, cramer, and the precious MzH22





blood on the ground said:


> Why can't the rest of us be precious to





'Cause Coffebro ='s hineykissa


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Cause Coffebro ='s hineykissa



 he betta watch out.... Missta H22 will  the brakes off him


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 26, 2016)

Morning Quack, moon, gobble, blood, Ms 22,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning Quack, moon, gobble, blood, Ms 22,,,,



Mernin


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> he betta watch out.... Missta H22 will  the brakes off him



Oh heck no, makes me proud; I just need a new job with insurance and no stress. Bout to lose what's left of my mind. 34 years helpin to get them electric molecules down the line ought to be long enough. The new age corperate way of doin more with less folks ain right


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Cause Coffebro ='s hineykissa



only those deserving hineys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> only those deserving hineys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

Let me just brighten this place up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 26, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Let me just brighten this place up.



pretty is as pretty does......as my mother would say.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pretty is as pretty does......as my mother would say.



My Mama said that too! All the time. 

Speaking of Mama, I just got another card in the mail today from the church. Donations made in honor of her.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2016)

How goes it kids...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 26, 2016)

Thigh high is some likker..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thigh high is some likker..



We said bye too soon. Cody's sweet girl was fixin to talk to you on the phone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thigh high is some likker..


Datuboy!!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> We said bye too soon. Cody's sweet girl was fixin to talk to you on the phone.


I like it when Quackbro calls... Always good conversation!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Datuboy!!!
> 
> 
> I like it when Quackbro calls... Always good conversation!!!



Sho nuff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2016)

Evenin ladies and gents!

Brother and I didn't do diddly squat fishin today. I hooked a crappie I think, got off the hook and he caught a little bass, threw 'em back.
 

Rained on us off and on, other boaters we talked to weren't doing anything either.  Shoulda took Moonbro with us. 

Anyway, it was a good day, better than sittin at home.

Just about got my bags packed for 8 days in Dallas. Fly out tomorrow @12:45. I hate going to the airport and flying, not fear just hate airports and crammed into an airplane with 100's of mostly clueless, rude weirdos, coughing and sneezing, etc.

That's my story and I'm stickin to it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh yeah, the day started off bad when we realized the lake we were supposed to be fishing was closed because of Easter, had to go somewhere else.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 26, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin ladies and gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let mzt know if she needs anything, and  I mean anything at all, just call mztutu


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Let mzt know if she needs anything, and  I mean anything at all, just call mztutu





Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 26, 2016)

Reckon I'll call it a night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll call it a night.



believe'n I'll call it another day.

can you smell that smell?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY EASTER to you Gobblin and thanks for the coffee too.

Looks like it has been a quiet night for sure.

I will be going up to the country to do some things for an elderly relative this morning but I hope to come back by shortly after noon.  I had a really good time yesterday with my Daughter and Son-in-law.  Thankfully, they dodged all of the bad storms on the way going home to Statesboro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2016)

morning EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 27, 2016)

I see that you didn't get much sleep during the night.  Are you at home or up at the mountain cabin this weekend?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I see that you didn't get much sleep during the night.  Are you at home or up at the mountain cabin this weekend?



Home.


----------



## cramer (Mar 27, 2016)

Morning EE & G! Coffee is outstanding
Moon oughta be along in a bit.
Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Good Easter morning EE, Cramer and my coffee man Gobble. We are up at our daughters to in NC. Walked out on the porch with my first cup of coffee, got a gobbler up on the mountain testifying this morning. Wish Blood was here to chase him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2016)

Mornin fellows....Happy Easter!


----------



## cramer (Mar 27, 2016)

Morning Chief - Getch some coffee and a chili donut


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Morning everyone and happy Easter,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 27, 2016)

Morning everyone


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Safe travels Chief. And morning again to everyone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone and happy Easter,,,,





blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Cmp, blood. You hear any turkey this mornin blood?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 27, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Safe travels Chief. And morning again to everyone.



Appreciate it Moon, same to you returning home.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning Cmp, blood. You hear any turkey this mornin blood?



I heard a few makin a racket this AM,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2016)

morning Chief, moon, cmp, blood, cramer

Happy Easter


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 27, 2016)

Mornin and HAPPY EASTER 

I swear this has got to be the wettest year in some time but that's OK things are looking nice and green and even seeing water in some ponds that have been dry for a lot of years 

Heard this on the way home and  Moonpie came to mind and figured he'd like it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We said bye too soon. Cody's sweet girl was fixin to talk to you on the phone.





Dang, hate I missed that !! 




Dodged Dawn's families Easter gathering !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter y'all. Just wanted to stop by for a minute & tell y'all that I was baptized @ church this morning. I was saved back in 2002 but never felt like it was the right time to be baptized until recently. Been going thru some personal things & it just hit me one day that now is the time. I needed to quit putting it off. God is good! 

Hope y'all had a great day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 27, 2016)

Attagal Christie !!!   Ain't nuttin like being saved !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 27, 2016)

Evening,  Happy Easter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2016)

evening Wy

Crickett no better day than Easter to be saved.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Happy Easter y'all. Just wanted to stop by for a minute & tell y'all that I was baptized @ church this morning. I was saved back in 2002 but never felt like it was the right time to be baptized until recently. Been going thru some personal things & it just hit me one day that now is the time. I needed to quit putting it off. God is good!
> 
> Hope y'all had a great day.



How beautiful!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Attagal Christy!!!   Ain't nuttin like being saved !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Wy
> 
> Crickett no better day than Easter to be saved.



Best Easter ever! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> How beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2016)

Happy Easter drivelers


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2016)

Good for you Crickett


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 27, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Happy Easter drivelers



how are you Bigs?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 27, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Good for you Crickett



Thank you.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Good deal Crickett. Back atcha Bigs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2016)

Mornin knuckle draggers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin knuckle draggers



morning bloodbro,

you were the only one supporting the economy last night.  Did drunkbro have too much communion wine yesterday?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro,
> 
> you were the only one supporting the economy last night.  Did drunkbro have too much communion wine yesterday?



Seems like he is holding his own tonight!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Seems like he is holding his own tonight!



Did hte plant manager catch him asleep last week?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did hte plant manager catch him asleep last week?



the world will never know... PM is his uncle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> the world will never know... PM is his uncle



I figured someone was spying to find out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2016)

Happy Monday morning to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the other sleepy drivelers that are still asleep.

The weekend is over and it is time to get back to the "grind" again.

I just read back some to get caught up......and Congratulations to Ms Crickett on her accomplishment this weekend too.  I am very proud of her.  

Now I need a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee to help to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday morning to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the other sleepy drivelers that are still asleep.
> 
> The weekend is over and it is time to get back to the "grind" again.
> 
> ...


Mernin E


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 28, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin E




Good Morning Blood.  I hope that you had a great weekend.

I have been over in the PF trying to stir up the dust this morning and see if I couldn't get a "growl or two" from others !!!  I hope that I am still a member here even after the next election.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2016)

Woods are quiet again this morning...not one gobble!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Morning EE, Blood and Gobble. We are still up on the mountain. Headed south today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE, Blood and Gobble. We are still up on the mountain. Headed south today.



You get stuck on top of stone mountain.... I heard those Easter sunrise services can be long but not twentyfo hrs long!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 28, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Monday morning to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the other sleepy drivelers that are still asleep.
> 
> The weekend is over and it is time to get back to the "grind" again.
> 
> ...



Thank you Mike.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Happy Easter y'all. Just wanted to stop by for a minute & tell y'all that I was baptized @ church this morning. I was saved back in 2002 but never felt like it was the right time to be baptized until recently. Been going thru some personal things & it just hit me one day that now is the time. I needed to quit putting it off. God is good!
> 
> Hope y'all had a great day.











Mernin Folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Morning Keebs, Crickett and Cmp1.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Morning everyone, hope everyone had a great Easter,,,, congrats to Cricket,,,, had to read back a bit,,,, got a story about my baptism,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Morning moon,,,, too fast for me,,,, satellite Internet service here,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs, Crickett and Cmp1.


 Hey birfday boy!


Cmp1 said:


> Morning moon,,,, too fast for me,,,, _*satellite Internet service*_ here,,,,


it's not as fast as DSL??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hey errybody!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 28, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Hey birfday boy!
> 
> it's not as fast as DSL??



Yeah, but when my boy watches you tube and uses all the mb's it isn't,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Mar 28, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey errybody!


 Can't believe you got rid of the Mudd Dr.!!!


Cmp1 said:


> Yeah, but when my boy watches you tube and uses all the mb's it isn't,,,,


 gotcha........... was looking into switching over but I haven't decided yet.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2016)

Happy Monday evening.    Whooooot home and out of the work clothes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2016)

Headed in, only a 2 day week, gotta meeting in the morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2016)

Thought all the rain over the last 4 days would have washed the pollen away but the vehicle sure was covered this afternoon when I came home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't wanna go to werk, wanna stay home and drank..


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 28, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't wanna go to werk, wanna stay home and drank..



You are just trying to avoid the meeting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 28, 2016)

Bloodbro ??  Drunkbro ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bloodbro ??  Drunkbro ??



I'm here... Walked into a mess tonight! 3 out of 4 lines down with major problems..
How are you doing tonight brother?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm here... Walked into a mess tonight! 3 out of 4 lines down with major problems..
> How are you doing tonight brother?





Sorry for the bad luck, I'm doing well !!  Know you and Drunkbro got 'em back up and running !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry for the bad luck, I'm doing well !!  Know you and Drunkbro got 'em back up and running !!!



aint seen DB in about 2 1/2 hrs.. word is he is chillin in the break room


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2016)

p.s. ... that's just fine with me! I would rather work alone!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> p.s. ... that's just fine with me! I would rather work alone!



Even with him there you're working alone aren't you????

morning nightwalkers, quack and blood

I am up and brewing coffee

seems cooler outside this morning than it has been being.  What is the outlook from the roof?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning Coffeebro, it is a lil nipply out, 'specially with shawtz on !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Coffeebro, it is a lil nipply out, 'specially with shawtz on !!



even more so without shawtz on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2016)

Good Morning Quack, Blood, and Gobblin.  It is a little cooler outside this morning for sure but it feels good.  

My sinuses are driving me crazy this morning BUT I guess cutting my grass late yesterday didn't help things too much.   My eyes feel like they have sand in them too.  I'm hoping that a dose or three of Gobblin's coffee might help though.

I sent all three of you a p/m yesterday and I hope that you enjoyed it too.  I see that Blood did already.  

OH, Eagle Eye 444 - 6, Squirrels - 0  ..................Yep, I have relocated 6 squirrels since Saturday morning.  I have trapped 2 each day since Saturday.  Those things have become a total nuisance lately even to the point of gnawing a hole in the eve and getting in my attic and also my neighbor's as well.      I went to Tractor Supply and bought a Two-Trap combination and it has worked like a charm once I put some pecans on a small size paper plate inside for bait.  I have been relocating them into a patch of woods about 3/4 mile away.  Of course, I still have about 10 more to relocate as well.  I sure hope that those suckers don't have a GPS so they can find their way back here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

Sockbro ='s Nutz


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Blood, EE and Gobble. Really enjoyed visiting with our daughter this past weekend. Got home last night at 9:20, unpacked the truck and it is currently hooked to the boat. Scheduled today off too, may as well go try em this morning. Thank all of you for the birthday wishes. Got a kick out of your pm EE, that about sizes it up! Quack='s meeting KANG!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2016)

Mornin boys and girls


----------



## Keebs (Mar 29, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

Can't believe Mudbro sold his play purtay. 



Might wanna pack a jacket Moonbro, lil cool this morn.


Hiya Yankbro !!!


Gotta crash soon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Hiya Darlin !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning moon, blood, Quack,,,, chilly out here also,,,, ee, get a cat for those pesky squirrels,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2016)

Trying to line up turkey hunting trips for newbies is a full time joby job job!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Cmp1. Yeah Quackbro it's a little chilly at 31220, not in any hurry.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Cmp1. Yeah Quackbro it's a little chilly at 31220, not in any hurry.



Any good food pics to tease us with bro?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tried to send some over the weekend Blood. Even resized em. Will give it another shot.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 29, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Tried to send some over the weekend Blood. Even resized em. Will give it another shot.



10 fo.... Sleepy time for BOG... See you kind folks on the other side... Have a great day drivelers!!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Will do Blood. Got some of the pics posted on the cafe. I know you would rather have a cold hamburger.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2016)

afternoon crickeeeeet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

Last one til Sat!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

Bloodbro be getting HAWNGRAY, he's posting in all the Café threads !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Evening ladies and gentlemen,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 29, 2016)

Evenin. Work is keeping me busy these days. Not hard to catch up. One page in two days? Where have all the driblers gone........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 29, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Evenin. Work is keeping me busy these days. Not hard to catch up. One page in two days? Where have all the driblers gone........



they dribbled away?

If they drank more of go juice in the morning they would type more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 29, 2016)

C'moan sebbin AM..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan sebbin AM..




Quack, here you go....just what you needed !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, here you go....just what you needed !!!!



I'm ready to go....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Halfway there bro...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Halfway there bro...



Fimohowas


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

drunkbro been stickin close to his telephone tonight.. actin all strange


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> drunkbro been stickin close to his telephone tonight.. actin all strange



gf expecting?

Well it is getting close to the time to change shifts.

Got the coffee brewed and visited the great outdoors.   Feels good out there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

No more white screen ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No more white screen ??



Hasn't been one for several weeks.   I do believe that GON has finally gone dual servers with auto backup.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Morning Gobble,Quackbro, Blood and EE.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

just bagged up the chicken b'fast sausage I made last night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

morning moonpie.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just bagged up the chicken b'fast sausage I made last night.



chicken don't have sausage G But I bet its better for the ol blood pressure


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

Don't know why pic didn't load but here it is


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> chicken don't have sausage G But I bet its better for the ol blood pressure



don't have lips either but they sure can eat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't have lips either but they sure can eat.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 30, 2016)

*More for the freezer.*

Got in a little time on the water yesterday afternoon. Those should be good eating Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got in a little time on the water yesterday afternoon. Those should be good eating Gobble.



Hank Parker called... he needs fishin lessons... you up for it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got in a little time on the water yesterday afternoon. Those should be good eating Gobble.



Moon, when are you going to fill the cooler with crappie?   That is my favorite fried fish.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2016)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Quack, Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the other sleepy drivelers that are still in bed.  Seems like I just went to bed a few minutes ago but it was actually 4 1/2 hours ago.  Maybe I'll get caught up on my beauty sleep tonight instead.

I surely am hungry this morning for some reason.  Maybe it is because I looked at a lot of fried fish, hush puppies, cole slaw and other goodies such as Moon's birthday cake on here last night. 

I think that I will partake of a cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee Gobblin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Morning brothers !!!  juanmohowa !!!



Just read on FB where Nicodemus' son was involved in a serious car wreck this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning brothers !!!  juanmohowa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just read on FB where Nicodemus' son was involved in a serious car wreck this morning.




OMG, that is terrible news.  I surely hope and Pray that things will be alright for them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning brothers !!!  juanmohowa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just read on FB where Nicodemus' son was involved in a serious car wreck this morning.



Bad news.   Hope he will recover quickly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Good day all...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

Saying a prayer for Nic's son!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning brothers !!!  juanmohowa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just read on FB where Nicodemus' son was involved in a serious car wreck this morning.



Man, hate to hear that. Prayers for his son going up. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, any word on nics son?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, any word on nics son?





Just looked on FB, didn't see any ??


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning brothers !!!  juanmohowa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just read on FB where Nicodemus' son was involved in a serious car wreck this morning.



Oh no!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning brothers !!!  juanmohowa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just read on FB where Nicodemus' son was involved in a serious car wreck this morning.



prayers for Klem ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

If you're on FB you can follow Nick's post, he ain't much on posting here anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2016)

Mernin!
's for Nic and family.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

No FB for me,,,, but I hope everything is okay with his boy,,,, where's Chief?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> No FB for me,,,, but I hope everything is okay with his boy,,,, where's Chief?





Hawt Sauce is working outta town.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> No FB for me,,,, but I hope everything is okay with his boy,,,, where's Chief?





He's out teaching folks to GROW UP and be a LEADER !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's out teaching folks to GROW UP and be a LEADER !!



That's a good thing,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> That's a good thing,,,,






You don't know Chiefbro . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

Send him to the plastic factory for me... I have someone who needs to meet him!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Send him to the plastic factory for me... I have someone who needs to meet him!!!!





Ya'll making dildo's ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 30, 2016)

Lawd have mercy...........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2016)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 30, 2016)

Passing through


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

Any word on Nics boy?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Lawd have mercy...........



X2


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

Divorce sux! That is all!

(Yep Crickett just dropped a bomb in the driveler  )


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

Think I'll take my son & go fish for a while.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

catch them all crickett


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> catch them all crickett



I think we've done caught'em all. We ain't had a bite all week. :


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I think we've done caught'em all. We ain't had a bite all week. :



The pollen depletes the oxygen in the water making the fish sluggish and not wanting to bite. Wait till a good rain and the pollen is done and it'll be on like .........umm.......what's that Uncle Si says?


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

Afternoon all,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The pollen depletes the oxygen in the water making the fish sluggish and not wanting to bite. Wait till a good rain and the pollen is done and it'll be on like .........umm.......what's that Uncle Si says?





Don't know 'bout Uncle Si, but Uncle Quack sez that's bull, I've caught many 'o 8-11lb bass in pollen stagnated water, they can't stand the top water bite.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't know 'bout Uncle Si, but Uncle Quack sez that's bull, I've caught many 'o 8-11lb bass in pollen stagnated water, they can't stand the top water bite.



Maybe it's only on cats then. That's what I wuz fishin for when I was tolt that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The pollen depletes the oxygen in the water making the fish sluggish and not wanting to bite. Wait till a good rain and the pollen is done and it'll be on like .........umm.......what's that Uncle Si says?





Stick with politics and weather, 'cause you don't know squat about fishin . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Divorce sux! That is all!
> 
> (Yep Crickett just dropped a bomb in the driveler  )





Dangit gal, didja go to Mexico???



Ya know we lub ya !!!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick with politics and weather, 'cause you don't know squat about fishin . . .



 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit gal, didja go to Mexico???
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know we lub ya !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 30, 2016)

hooked on quack said:


> stick with politics and weather, 'cause you don't know squat about fishin . . .



lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 30, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Divorce sux! That is all!
> 
> (Yep Crickett just dropped a bomb in the driveler  )



yep that is a bomb


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit gal, didja go to Mexico???
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know we lub ya !!!





Crickett said:


>





Quick separation/divorce...


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quick separation/divorce...



Well at this point it is uncontested. It's not final yet. Still filling out papers & such.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 30, 2016)

Evening,  hope Nic's son is ok. Sorry to hear that Crickett


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2016)

I use pollen for lures when it get bad.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening,  hope Nic's son is ok. Sorry to hear that Crickett



Thanks Wy. I know everything is gonna be alright.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll making dildo's ??


 OMG! Only YOU.


Crickett said:


> Divorce sux! That is all!
> 
> (Yep Crickett just dropped a bomb in the driveler  )


What the world. I'm close by if you need me. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick with politics and weather, 'cause you don't know squat about fishin . . .


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG! Only YOU.
> 
> What the world. I'm close by if you need me.




Thanks Mandy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

live from werk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 30, 2016)

Been up all day, gotta crash.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 30, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been up all day, gotta crash.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2016)

Clouds, warmer, still out there this  morning.   When will the rain arrive????

Did have enough water in the well to make coffee so here is the morning elixir


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Morning Gobble and thanks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2016)

Good Morning to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the other sleeping drivelers such as Quack (on his off day) as he probably won't wake up until about 10 AM today.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I need some to get fully awake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2016)

morning moon and EE.

you are so correct the rest of the drivelers are rolling over and getting 40 more.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moon and EE.
> 
> you are so correct the rest of the drivelers are rolling over and getting 40 more.




Gobblin, I even considered getting 40-60-80 more winks myself BUT once I get awake, it is hard to go back to sleep.


Oh, does anybody know when Chief is coming home???  I saw on television that his show was up in New York on Monday night and I don't know where else it might travel to this week.  I surely hope that they are paying him well because it would take a heck of a lot of those "green-backs" to get me to go back up to New York.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I even considered getting 40-60-80 more winks myself BUT once I get awake, it is hard to go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> Oh, does anybody know when Chief is coming home???  I saw on television that his show was up in New York on Monday night and I don't know where else it might travel to this week.  I surely hope that they are paying him well because it would take a heck of a lot of those "green-backs" to get me to go back up to New York.



I remember him saying that he was going to be gone for a week or so but I thought he flew to Texas.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I remember him saying that he was going to be gone for a week or so but I thought he flew to Texas.



Well that would be a much better place for sure.

Now by going to Texas, I just realized that he most likely is working the Houston Shell Open Golf Tournament this week rather than working the WWE.  Dang, I should have tagged along because I need to be in Houston myself.  He will come home all blistered and red as a steamed Lobster because the weather is really great now that the rain has past there and heading for us.  

Unfortunately though I have to wait another 3 weeks from today before being able to spend 2 weeks there.  At least now the TSA should stop harassing me now since I had to pay them, get completely finger-printed again, give them a certified copy of my birth certificate, then they had to do another back-ground check on me, and all of this along with the bribe money.   I tried to advise them Tuesday that since 1980, the FBI, the GBI, and the Richmond County Georgia Sheriffs Department already had copies of my fingerprints and a complete background check information on me including a recent updated back-ground check on me BUT the TSA personnel advised that it didn't matter as THEY had to have this information themselves as they do NOT share information with other governmental agencies.  No wonder the right hand doesn't know just what the left hand is doing !!!!!  

The good news is that hopefully, now, I wont have to wait in those long Security lines while being subjected to removing my shoes, my belt and everything else that may be in my pockets.  Then a  complete search with gloves including patting down and rubbing and groping etc,  then having my hands swabbed and tested for explosives residue and even having items in my carry-on bag taken out and testing for explosives.  Now I should be able to walk right on through really quickly and by-pass the hassle involved and get going on my way to the plane very quickly.  Yep, it was all about MONEY too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

morning y'all


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> morning y'all



Get your roof settin chair and a cooler ready. This is gonna be a goodun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get your roof settin chair and a cooler ready. This is gonna be a goodun.



Great....what time frame are we looking at? Don't think I will get any roof setting time in with this one... Came home from work feeling a little sick to my stomach... Sure hope it ain't Billy Ray Virus knocking on the door!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Great....what time frame are we looking at? Don't think I will get any roof setting time in with this one... Came home from work feeling a little sick to my stomach... Sure hope it ain't Billy Ray Virus knocking on the door!



Round #1 - 3-4pm
Round #2 - 10-12pm
Round #3 - 3-4am tomorrow moring (this is the good one)


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Round #1 - 3-4pm
> Round #2 - 10-12pm
> Round #3 - 3-4am tomorrow moring (this is the good one)



Thanks brother!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2016)

Morning y'all! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Round #1 - 3-4pm
> Round #2 - 10-12pm
> Round #3 - 3-4am tomorrow moring (this is the good one)



: Why do the "good ones" always have to be in the early morning hours?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Morning y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> : Why do the "good ones" always have to be in the early morning hours?



Better than the middle of the night. But I'll take a good one any time I can get it. 
These things don't come along very frequently and BOG gets bored if he can't sit on his roof, sippin beer and spottin storms.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better than the middle of the night. But I'll take a good one any time I can get it.
> These things don't come along very frequently and BOG gets bored if he can't sit on his roof, sippin beer and spottin storms.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,, rainy up here also, might get a little snow from a couple clippers this weekend, oh goody,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Quit laughing... He will only use me as a example more..... he knows the neighbors have called the law on me for settin nekkid on the roof before.... I just told the cops  iz dancing with the stars


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning ladies and gentlemen,,,, rainy up here also, might get a little snow from a couple clippers this weekend, oh goody,,,,



I bet you are excited to get more shnow


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quit laughing... He will only use me as a example more..... he knows the neighbors have called the law on me for settin nekkid on the roof before.... I just told the cops  iz dancing with the stars


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I bet you are excited to get more shnow



About as excited as having a heart attack,,,, need more snow like a moose needs a hat rack,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 You eating free corn?


Cmp1 said:


> About as excited as having a heart attack,,,, need more snow like a moose needs a hat rack,,,,


Other than maybe the ears and the knuckles I ain't ever had any dealings with a moose... Does sound like you're tired of snow though!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah but we've had an easy winter, besides the moisture is good for the plants,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Yeah but we've had an easy winter, besides the moisture is good for the plants,,,,



You should say what the folks down here have been taught to say their whole lives.... (It kills of some of these bugs)... LOL... Alaska is eat up with Skeeters!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> You should say what the folks down here have been taught to say their whole lives.... (It kills of some of these bugs)... LOL... Alaska is eat up with Skeeters!!!!



Yeah, we don't get a whole lot of bugs up here,,,, very few skeeters,,,, there saying that Alaska didn't have a winter this year, go figure,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

Morning !! 


Any word on Warren ??


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quit laughing... He will only use me as a example more..... he knows the neighbors have called the law on me for settin nekkid on the roof before.... I just told the cops  iz dancing with the stars


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning !!
> 
> 
> Any word on Warren ??



 Nothing on FB.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

fried egg, kuntray ham n cheese fo dinna.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2016)

QUACK!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUACK!!!



He's just bragging about his wife and her awesome career


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> QUACK!!!






whaaaaaaaaaa???  Why you hollerin at me ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whaaaaaaaaaa???  Why you hollerin at me ??



I'm tellin Dawn.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2016)

i think someone is jealous


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm tellin Dawn.






fairly sure she already knows..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i think someone is jealous





x10


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2016)

hey.....dang that's terrible about Nic's son....


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2016)

sounds like he may be real lucky that he wasn't killed.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 31, 2016)

i guess Bo$$ didn't like Quack bragging on his wife


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> i guess Bo$$ didn't like Quack bragging on his wife



guess not


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Other than maybe the ears and the knuckles I ain't ever had any dealings with a moose... Does sound like you're tired of snow though!



what you doing with moose knuckles?....
and ears?......


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

Sup


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 31, 2016)

rydert said:


> what you doing with moose knuckles?....
> and ears?......



Nuttin really! It was just fun to see how many you could get!  You could trade them with your buddy... Some were more expensive than the others ..the ones my mamma called cheap seemed to work just fine to me! Shoot I reckon we could do just about anything we wanted.... But that was way back in the day before I got married an had youngans.... It's a totally different ball game now from what I hear.


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nuttin really! It was just fun to see how many you could get!  You could trade them with your buddy... Some were more expensive than the others ..the ones my mamma called cheap seemed to work just fine to me! Shoot I reckon we could do just about anything we wanted.... But that was way back in the day before I got married an had youngans.... It's a totally different ball game now from what I hear.


----------



## rydert (Mar 31, 2016)

homo3?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

You gonna get banded . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Howdy everyone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

nebbermind..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Mar 31, 2016)

How many days you got off Quackbro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 31, 2016)

Backatit Sat night Moonbro...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 31, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna get banded . . .



Again.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 31, 2016)

Flour needed anyone?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Flour needed anyone?



Whatchew cookin Gbro?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 1, 2016)

Someone say "moose" ya know I got a picture somewhere ????????????????


Found it


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

One breakdown after another tonight! Come on 7am!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Someone say "moose" ya know I got a picture somewhere ????????????????
> 
> 
> Found it



Choot the little one..... Let's cook it up!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> One breakdown after another tonight! Come on 7am!



Come on,5am...tornado watch expires,and I can sleep!

I needed practice staying up all night,so I can do it at the pig cookin' April 8th.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2016)

Pourin' rain again at 3:42am!

It's rainin' cats and dogs....I stepped in a big poodle!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Come on,5am...tornado watch expires,and I can sleep!
> 
> I needed practice staying up all night,so I can do it at the pig cookin' April 8th.



Crackerbro done stayed up all night skeared of the storms... It's da messicans fault!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Crackerbro done stayed up all night skeared of the storms... It's da messicans fault!!!



Yep!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Yep!



did it get bad down your way? nothing but rain here... not even a rumble of thunder


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2016)

Been off and on all night here...there's another thunderboomer moving through rat now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Morning Blood and All nighter Crackerdave. It sure has rained here at 31220. They just issued another tornado watch till 7:00 am now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2016)

morning moonpie

been raining here too.   Used the fresh water to brew some fresh coffee


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood and All nighter Crackerdave. It sure has rained here at 31220. They just issued another tornado watch till 7:00 am now.





gobbleinwoods said:


> morning moonpie
> 
> been raining here too.   Used the fresh water to brew some fresh coffee



Morning boys


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2016)

You got everything up and running now Blood? I know Drunkbro was a big help in getting it back on line. Thanks Gobble for the Java. I'm sure EE will be along shortly to partake.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> You got everything up and running now Blood? I know Drunkbro was a big help in getting it back on line. Thanks Gobble for the Java. I'm sure EE will be along shortly to partake.



All is well...just waiting on 7 to pass this place off to dayshift.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 1, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY VERY WET AND STORMY FRIDAY to  you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, and CrackerDave who I hope has finally gone back to sleep by now.

Dang, the Mexican hit the nail right on the head again.  He said yesterday afternoon that the second wave would arrive at 3-4 AM and AT PRECISELY 3 AM, THE THUNDER ROLLED AND KNOCKED ME WIDE AWAKE.  Of course, then the heavy rain was right behind and it has been thundering and lightning, and every cow within 100 miles now has been running and backing up to the proverbial flat rocks !!!!!!!  I have just been sitting here since that time waiting to convince my mind to get up and read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, kick the dog etc.   

I have lost all of my much needed beauty sleep and I am a grouchy old cuss now. 

DR. Gobblin, Thank You for your normal dose of coffee too as I just heard the news and they stated that by drinking coffee every day, it lowers your risk of colon cancer.  I am all for that fact for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

I mo hr


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2016)

time to fix b'fast.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> time to fix b'fast.



Be right over.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be right over.



Me too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Me too



He's ignoring us. Something makes me think he's not appreciative of our company.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's ignoring us. Something makes me think he's not appreciative of our company.



That's fine....  Just jump in the truck and come on to my place.. we serve up a fine breakfast!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's fine....  Just jump in the truck and come on to my place.. we serve up a fine breakfast!



Yes you do. Wait, what truck?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes you do. Wait, what truck?



Suv... Dingus


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Suv... Dingus


Speaking of that. Be right back.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Got gobblers sounding off this morning.... I sure love that sound!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone have a update on Nics son today?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone have a update on Nics son today?



checked on Facebook and didn't see anything.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

rydert said:


> checked on Facebook and didn't see anything.....



I'm sending up prayers for them all.. 

Morning Dert!


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm sending up prayers for them all..
> 
> Morning Dert!



morning.....you should come to Kite today and bring your chair.....supposed to get rough herra


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

rydert said:


> morning.....you should come to Kite today and bring your chair.....supposed to get rough herra



I would but I gots to sleep.... Taking a first time turkey hunter to the woods in the morning... Can't wait... That's always a good time!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I would but I gots to sleep.... Taking a first time turkey hunter to the woods in the morning... Can't wait... That's always a good time!!!



yes it is


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got gobblers sounding off this morning.... I sure love that sound!



Morning 

almost 70 today and sunshine 

Here ya go BOG snapped these shots yesterday. Bet he gets smarter in a couple of weeks when season opens and won't just walk across the road


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> almost 70 today and sunshine
> 
> Here ya go BOG snapped these shots yesterday. Bet he gets smarter in a couple of weeks when season opens and won't just walk across the road


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning
> 
> almost 70 today and sunshine
> 
> Here ya go BOG snapped these shots yesterday. Bet he gets smarter in a couple of weeks when season opens and won't just walk across the road



Beautiful shots .. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

Grrrrrr, wife done got my Jeep stuck.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr, wife done got my Jeep stuck.



was she on the way to work?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> was she on the way to work?


----------



## rydert (Apr 1, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> was she on the way to work?



wonder where she works?....must be muddy there...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> was she on the way to work?





She's off today, she reached her productivity number.



She was taking the dog for a run.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

After 7 years of doing excellent work, my yard man done quit me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After 7 years of doing excellent work, my yard man done quit me.



You pay mileage?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You pay mileage?








Can't afford you Hugh, can you send some Messicans my way ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't afford you Hugh, can you send some Messicans my way ??



Had to send em all back so I wouldn't be a hypo......hippo.......hyppi..........go against what the Donald is preaching before I vote for him in November.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be right over.





blood on the ground said:


> Me too





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's ignoring us. Something makes me think he's not appreciative of our company.



I was slaving away waiting and expecting you to show up but NO you stood me up.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrr, wife done got my Jeep stuck.



pull it out with your 4X4 truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I was slaving away waiting and expecting you to show up but NO you stood me up.
> 
> 
> 
> pull it out with your 4X4 truck.






Grrrrrrrrrr, I have no truck.  Hopefully the Honda, or the tractor can pull 'er out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, I have no truck.  Hopefully the Honda, or the tractor can pull 'er out.



Tell her there's a 50% off sale on shoes and purses in Milledgeville. She'll get out of that predicament in about 10 seconds flat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell her there's a 50% off sale on shoes and purses in Milledgeville. She'll get out of that predicament in about 10 seconds flat.






She's still got 2 vehicles sittin in the yard, not too concerned about my only way to ride.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's still got 2 vehicles sittin in the yard, not too concerned about my only way to ride.



It just dawned on me what's up with your yard man. He's fed up and moving to Costa Rica.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It just dawned on me what's up with your yard man. He's fed up and moving to Costa Rica.






Erybody else with any sense is..


Stuck in Warthen, GA, wit no place to go,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody else with any sense is..
> 
> 
> Stuck in Warthen, GA, wit no place to go,



Borrow da G6 and don't brang it back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Borrow da G6 and don't brang it back.




Dawn confesses to texting while driving my Jeep, ran off the road and whoooooops, dere it izzz.



Honda pushed it out like it owned it, 'course Dawn hit the throttle when she felt movement and slung mud all ova me...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn confesses to texting while driving my Jeep, ran off the road and whoooooops, dere it izzz.
> 
> 
> 
> Honda pushed it out like it owned it, 'course Dawn hit the throttle when she felt movement and slung mud all ova me...



Tell her imma spank her next time I see, her. Texting and driving is a no no and she is a very bad girl and needs to be punished.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Yep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn confesses to texting while driving my Jeep, ran off the road and whoooooops, dere it izzz.
> 
> 
> 
> Honda pushed it out like it owned it, 'course Dawn hit the throttle when she felt movement and slung mud all ova me...



I'm glad that deer sweet lady wasn't hurt.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Dawn= drives like Daisy Duke


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dawn= drives like Daisy Duke



Wait, I thought Daisy Duke was a dude?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait, I thought Daisy Duke was a dude?



Oops .... It's a big closet... I'm just in here for a shirt


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Mmmmm Hmmmmm


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Evening MC, Blood and Gobble. Any pics of said mud bath Quackbro? By golly it should have knocked the pollen back today!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2016)

Mud and Quackbro took a bath together???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening MC, Blood and Gobble. Any pics of said mud bath Quackbro? By golly it should have knocked the pollen back today!



Howdy Moon. You growin gills yet?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Maybe a few fins and scales Miggy. Don't even won't to think about that hdm03!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2016)

almost 2.5 in the rain gauge in 30055


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2016)

What a week at work. 
Two missed calls on my phone. Sorry Quack.
Did have a good confo with ol Hankus a few weeks ago.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 1, 2016)

Evening MsH22.

I imagine the next two weeks to be hectic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 1, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening MsH22.
> 
> I imagine the next two weeks to be hectic



Hush yo mouth.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



How you doin!!! ???


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How you doin!!! ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



You got ants in yo pants tonight?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 1, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got ants in yo pants tonight?



Nope. I got God in my heart!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 1, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Nope. I got God in my heart!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2016)

Do believe it is Saturday.   whoooooot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2016)

Well it is still raining in 30055


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2016)

Turkey time... Gobble gobble


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2016)

Good Morning to you Gobblin.  Looks like you are the only driveler that is vertical so far.

Well now I see that Blood (the Turkey Whisperer) has gotten awake too !!!  

Looks like Quack has changed his screen name to "MUDDY" for now.   I'm just glad that Ms Dawn did get hurt by running off the road.....but she should have known better than do that while driving.  Looks like I need to give her the proper punishment .........   of course, after that I would then need to give her a    !!!  Sorry Quack but I just couldn't help myself !!!!  

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I need some to get these cobwebs out of my eyes this morning.  Oh I forgot, it is still raining over in the 30909 this morning too!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2016)

Mernin boys.

Git atter em.


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2016)

morning
thanks for the coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2016)

mornin EE, messican, cramer


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2016)

somebody wake up ms22 - she needs to bake a birthday cake


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin EE, messican, cramer



Mernin prefeser


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Good Saturday morning Gobble, EE , Cramer, Miggy and Blood the turkey slayer. Good luck brother. We had 5.4 inches of rain here at 31220. It has stopped here for now. Thanks for the juice gobble. The batteries are charged in the boat. Lake Juliette is about my only option if I decide to go today. It won't turn into a mud hole unless we get a lot more rain than we did yesterday. Decisions, decisions.Morning Cmp1 any snow at your place today?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Saturday morning Gobble, EE , Cramer, Miggy and Blood the turkey slayer. Good luck brother. We had 5.4 inches of rain here at 31220. It has stopped here for now. Thanks for the juice gobble. The batteries are charged in the boat. Lake Juliette is about my only option if I decide to go today. It won't turn into a mud hole unless we get a lot more rain than we did yesterday. Decisions, decisions.Morning Cmp1 any snow at your place today?



Yep, snowing now, put the truck in the barn yesterday to wax and buff it, I'm not gonna plow, the ground is too soft,,,, this weather blows, it was warm yesterday, then the cold front came through,,,, feel bad for the robbins up here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 2, 2016)

We've got a couple pilleated woodpeckers that like our maples here, they're having a hard time finding bugs, so went and filled our suet holders yesterday, hopefully can get a couple pics today,,,, assuming that the snow stops, or slows down anyway,,,,


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2016)

I might oughta go check on Chief - burning daylight again


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

Mornin y'all! Fixin to head to the range to go fire some rounds thru my G43. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Morning Crickett, love to burn me some powder! Shoot skrait and be safe.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Crickett, love to burn me some powder! Shoot skrait and be safe.



Me too! I love the smell of gun powder!


----------



## cramer (Apr 2, 2016)

morning Crickett & Moon


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning Crickett & Moon


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Fixin to head to the range to go fire some rounds thru my G43.



Where at? Didn't know there was one close. Private place or open to the public?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Morning Cramer and H22. Tell Mrs. H. it's time to get up and get to moving. We actually can see some sun this morning!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

cramer said:


> somebody wake up ms22 - she needs to bake a birthday cake


 makin a buttermilk pie for Andy. AKA Nugefan. gonna visit with him later today.   


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer and H22. Tell Mrs. H. it's time to get up and get to moving. We actually can see some sun this morning!


H said HEY!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

Crickett, might want to take the kids. It's pretty cool. We've been every year. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=868006


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Where at? Didn't know there was one close. Private place or open to the public?



The sheriff's dept opens there private range to the public. They made a post about it on FB. $10 to shoot. It's over in Bethlehem. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Crickett, might want to take the kids. It's pretty cool. We've been every year. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=868006



Thank you. They are with their dad this weekend. He took them fishing & my daughter caught a HUGE bass. I ain't ever caught one that big. Made me so proud!  I'll post a pic in just a bit.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

Alright here's the pic of my daughter & her bass she caught today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2016)

Swing and a miss this morning... Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2016)

Afternoon my Georgia friends. Not snowing here but it was 34 this morning. Wush I was in the land of cotton.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Nuge is a lucky man! Love a buttermilk pie! Mrs. Moonpie makes a really good one too. Tell H22 I know what ya mean. Shoot em up Crickett! Nothing like some trigger time. Tell your daughter congrats on the big bass! That's good as it gets! Dang Blood! But like you said there is always tomorrow! Afternoon BO$$. I don't like hot weather but I'm ready for whatever spring we are gonna get. We have already been running our AC. Working on a little project for the outdoor kitchen on the porch. Will try and post a pic later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Neva mind da skew bus in da background.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Alright here's the pic of my daughter & her bass she caught today.


NICE! 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon my Georgia friends. Not snowing here but it was 34 this morning. Wush I was in the land of cotton.


Cotton blowing today. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Nuge is a lucky man! Love a buttermilk pie! Mrs. Moonpie makes a really good one too. Tell H22 I know what ya mean. Shoot em up Crickett! Nothing like some trigger time. Tell your daughter congrats on the big bass! That's good as it gets! Dang Blood! But like you said there is always tomorrow! Afternoon BO$$. I don't like hot weather but I'm ready for whatever spring we are gonna get. We have already been running our AC. Working on a little project for the outdoor kitchen on the porch. Will try and post a pic later.





blood on the ground said:


> Neva mind da skew bus in da background.....


Only in Barrow County.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Cotton blowing today.
> 
> ...



Little Johnny hasn't turned in his targets from target practice all week!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2016)

*Bar slab.*

Picked up a big slab of yeller pine when we were in  Hillbilly land last weekend. Got it sanded, cut to 7 ft. This is the first coat of urethane. Pic doesn't really do it justice. Will keep some updates posted as it progresses. Gonna be a cool addition to MP's backporch B&G. Mrs. Moonpie has already got the stools.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Picked up a big slab of yeller pine when we were in  Hillbilly land last weekend. Got it sanded, cut to 7 ft. This is the first coat of urethane. Pic doesn't really do it justice. Will keep some updates posted as it progresses. Gonna be a cool addition to MP's backporch B&G. Mrs. Moonpie has already got the stools.



Shweet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice piece of lumber Moonbro !!!  Sure glad I didn't hafta work during the monsoon !!


My weekend to werk.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Picked up a big slab of yeller pine when we were in  Hillbilly land last weekend. Got it sanded, cut to 7 ft. This is the first coat of urethane. Pic doesn't really do it justice. Will keep some updates posted as it progresses. Gonna be a cool addition to MP's backporch B&G. Mrs. Moonpie has already got the stools.



That's gonna be suweeet moon, ought to go good with all mz R's old rusty stu...............I mean vintage things from another era.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice piece of lumber Moonbro !!!  Sure glad I didn't hafta work during the monsoon !!
> 
> 
> My weekend to werk.



Yous a werkin dawg... Be safe tonight Quackbro! See ya tomorrow night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Yous a werkin dawg... Be safe tonight Quackbro! See ya tomorrow night!





Ain't nuttin butta thang !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice slab of wood.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Neva mind da skew bus in da background.....



 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> NICE!
> 
> Cotton blowing today.
> 
> ...



 



Moonpie1 said:


> Picked up a big slab of yeller pine when we were in  Hillbilly land last weekend. Got it sanded, cut to 7 ft. This is the first coat of urethane. Pic doesn't really do it justice. Will keep some updates posted as it progresses. Gonna be a cool addition to MP's backporch B&G. Mrs. Moonpie has already got the stools.



Awesome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice slab of wood.










Time to get 'er done . .


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get 'er done . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2016)

evening drivelers.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening drivelers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2016)

crickett, you going to war north?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crickett, you going to war north?



Yes sir. That is the plan. I may or may not have the kids in tow. Don't know for sure yet if they are going with their dad.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2016)

Howdy Gobble. Always save some boolits Crickett, never, never shoot em all up! Fixin to throw some cheekun arms in da classic. Bigs done flung a cravin on me.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble. Always save some boolits Crickett, never, never shoot em all up! Fixin to throw some cheekun arms in da classic. Bigs done flung a cravin on me.



Yep. We didn't shoot'em all up. I still got plenty. I keep RIP rounds loaded in it but those are not for target practice. 
http://g2rammo.com


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

Great evening visiting with Andy. Old high school friends.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

Dang phone.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 2, 2016)

I figured you had the good stuff for edc. I don't see a buttermilk pie Mrs. H. Chris and Andy seem to be in some serious discussion.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 2, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great evening visiting with Andy. Old high school friends.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> I figured you had the good stuff for edc. I don't see a buttermilk pie Mrs. H. Chris and Andy seem to be in some serious discussion.



The buttermilk pie disappeared immediately. Andy took the EW on the rocks in his bamboo cup.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy Sunday to all of you asleep drivelers.  


Dang, I surely feel lonely in here this morning.  I guess that everybody must be getting their beauty sleep.

Looks like I will read the newspaper, eat some breakfast, and then maybe go outside and get some target practice while waking up the neighborhood.  I think that my 444 out to do the trick on waking everybody up.  

I smell Gobblin's coffee so he must be closeby.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2016)

EE don't feel lonely nor thirsty

wonder where hoq is he was working last night?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday to all of you asleep drivelers.
> 
> 
> Dang, I surely feel lonely in here this morning.  I guess that everybody must be getting their beauty sleep.
> ...



 

Mornin! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> EE don't feel lonely nor thirsty
> 
> wonder where hoq is he was working last night?



Mornin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Morning EE, I'm finally up and stirring. The .444 should roust the neighbors just fine. Thanks for the coffee Gobble. Quackbro did work last night, he and CC may be snoozing. If you are up Blood, good luck this morning on the turkeys! And good morning Crickett.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2016)

morning crickett and moonpie.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonpie, Crickett, Cramer and to all of the other MISSING drivelers this morning !!!!  

Moon, don't get sunburned out there fishing today and don't smash your boat while hitting all sorts of floating logs and other debris thanks to all of this rain in the past few days.  As I drove across the mile long bridge over Clark's Hill Lake yesterday, it looked like the ocean with large crashing waves etc.  Even very large bass boats were having a tough time motivating along as it looked more like the Crab Boats on the Bering Sea up in Alaska instead.  I think that it would have been much safer sitting at home on the couch!!!


----------



## cramer (Apr 3, 2016)

morning EE, Crickett, G, MP and BOG
Thanks for the coffee G
lots of good pics from yesterday


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2016)

Getting ready for church this morning. Excited b/c we have a guest speaker today. Sujo John was in the World Trade Center when it collapsed. You can find his "I am second" video on YouTube.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE don't feel lonely nor thirsty
> 
> wonder where hoq is he was working last night?






Oh, I was there last night, trust me.  It tweren't no fun.



Morning bro's and lil Ms Crickett !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh, I was there last night, trust me.  It tweren't no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Morning bro's and lil Ms Crickett !!



Did the DVD player not function?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, everyone must be up and running already,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the DVD player not function?





Even worse, internet not functioning . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2016)

Nothing happening in the woods this morning... Back to the house for breakfast!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2016)

Morning kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2016)

Lockerdown


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Nothing happening in the woods this morning... Back to the house for breakfast!


Skeered em all off huh?


blood on the ground said:


> Morning kids


Mernin Roof Setter.


blood on the ground said:


> Lockerdown



Not yet, there's still quality time left in this thread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Lockerdown



I locked down on bacon, egg, toast, and cantelope.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Skeered em all off huh?
> 
> Mernin Roof Setter.
> 
> ...


Mernin Miguel


gobbleinwoods said:


> I locked down on bacon, egg, toast, and cantelope.



sounds great.. bacon and tomato sammich


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2016)

Just saw a thread in primitive skills forum called "tanning a rabbit".

How is this a primitive skill??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Miguel
> 
> 
> sounds great.. bacon and tomato sammich



Have you found tomatoes that taste like a tomato already this spring?




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just saw a thread in primitive skills forum called "tanning a rabbit".
> 
> How is this a primitive skill??



Is it an advanced skill?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have you found tomatoes that taste like a tomato already this spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't appear to be, at least not from the pic I've found.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

Mid-mornin.
The boy is going on his first "big" outing after his October back surgery.  Taking the futuregrandbabymama to the Atlanta Zoo to celebrate her making a 93 on her mid term exam. She was disappointed in the grade. If it were me, I'd be turning cartwheels.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Have you found tomatoes that taste like a tomato already this spring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really.. publix has some in a little red sack that taste ok.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid-mornin.
> The boy is going on his first "big" outing after his October back surgery.  Taking the futuregrandbabymama to the Atlanta Zoo to celebrate her making a 93 on her mid term exam. She was disappointed in the grade. If it were me, I'd be turning cartwheels.



93!!! That girl aced that sucker!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Not really.. publix has some in a little red sack that taste ok.
> 
> 
> 93!!! That girl aced that sucker!!!



Tell me bout it. She is tooo hard on herself. Well, she was one of those the graduated with a gold rope. H22 did too, you'd never know it. 
The boy took his cane. He says he looks like House (the show).


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mid-mornin.
> The boy is going on his first "big" outing after his October back surgery.  Taking the futuregrandbabymama to the Atlanta Zoo to celebrate her making a 93 on her mid term exam. She was disappointed in the grade. If it were me, I'd be turning cartwheels.




WTG FGBM! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me bout it. She is tooo hard on herself. Well, she was one of those the graduated with a gold rope. H22 did too, you'd never know it.
> The boy took his cane. He says he looks like House (the show).


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2016)

Ina mad brutal day! 

Hope all is well.....


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ina mad brutal day!
> 
> Hope all is well.....



Welcome home Jeff!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Ina mad brutal day!
> 
> Hope all is well.....



Well.......... looka dare.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2016)

what's the matter Chief?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

The boy had a good time at the zoo, said toddlers were more interested in his cane than the animals.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2016)

Evening friends, 'bout that time !!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy had a good time at the zoo, said toddlers were more interested in his cane than the animals.



 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening friends, 'bout that time !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2016)

Crickett, I'm no pistol chooting expert, but I like yo stance . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Welcome home Jeff!



Not home yet....worse has yet to come tonight.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.......... looka dare.



Hey Miztutu! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> what's the matter Chief?



Spoked to say, "one more brutal day"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2016)

Stupid spell check won't let you type the way you want


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Stupid spell check won't let you type the way you want



Did you stick a spoke in it?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2016)

Burgers an fries ready, thank the lawd for 2 days with da family each week.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett, I'm no pistol chooting expert, but I like yo stance . .




I had my friend taking pics of me & I noticed in the 1st pics she took I was not leaning forward so I had to make some corrections in my stance. We also had instructors there helping us. 



Jeff C. said:


> Not home yet....worse has yet to come tonight.
> 
> 
> Hey Miztutu!
> ...


Oh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2016)

Plumb  Standing room only in the AT&T Dallas Cowboys Stadium for Wrestlemania


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2016)

Happy Monday.... Time to make the doughnuts


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2016)

About to hit the vending machines


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2016)

quack must be without interweb again tonight.   Can't believe he didn't call in the electrician to fix it.

just a few more hours blood

But it is Monday morning so coffee is the first order of business


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2016)

And muchly needed Gobble, thanks on this airy Monday morning. Morning to you and Blood and the rest of the missing drivelers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

Happy Monday to you Blood, Quack (due to no internet, he is just waving his arms only during the night), Gobblin, Moonpie, and to the rest of you drivelers out there this morning.

Thanks for the coffee Gobblin as I need some for sure to get fully awake.


Moonpie, I thought about you yesterday afternoon as I helped several friends to cook catfish, hush puppies, french fries, and even chicken wings etc for about 150 people for a fundraiser for my friends "Little Roy  and Lizzy Bluegrass Show".  There was lots of great food including all of the fixing included to go along with this main food.  There were four cookers going for about 2-2 1/2 hours or so and it turned out to be some of the very best fried catfish that I have ever tasted.    Everybody had a great time with perfect weather and lots of Bluegrass music for entertainment. 

The "Little Roy and Lizzy" Bluegrass Festival will be April 28, 29, 30th at Elijah Clarke State Park in Lincolnton.  It is always a fun event with lots and lots of entertainment.  Trust me, my friend Lizzy loves to fish but she also loves to hunt deer, turkeys, hogs etc and is very talented whether it is with her gun or bow. 

Check this link for further information if you are a Bluegrass music fan:

http://www.adamsbluegrass.com/Little-Roy---Lizzy-Music-Festival.html


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2016)

EE that sounds like a very good time! And you know my fondness for catching and eating fish! We are having our wounded veterans turkey hunt this coming weekend, 8th,9th and 10th. It's something we look forward to every year. Lot of good fellowship and food to boot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Morning folks, had a productive night last night watching movies and what not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Reckon I should finish this one before I crash???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Mebbe, mebbe not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't wanna wake up Dawn.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

She doesn't sleep well at all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

She kicks me all the time and claims she doesn't remember.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta finish the garden today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta get the oil changed, and brakes on the Jeep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Ain't nuttin , butta thang.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta a tree down on my side road.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Glad to see that Warren is doing BETTER !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Only 8 mo post ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Ima kickin this thread !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Morning Quack. Go ahead and knock it on out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Moopie and Keebs done showed up, ya'll knock it out.  I'll find some good music and start anudder  one??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Morning Keebs. I be loving that avy!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs. I be loving that avy!


Gotta love some bacon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Oh yeah! Quack be a leader and start anudderun.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

I sure do LOVE me some KEEBS !!!!  Wow that bacon is looking good this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

As the sun sinks slowly in the west, all I can see now is a cloud of dust as this CPR Driveler is winding down and disappearing fast...............looks like time for someone to be cooking up another one to help get us through our normal days of trials and tribulations !!!


----------

